# Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,




in den letzten Jahren kam es mir so vor, als ist das generelle Interesse am Angeln etwas gestiegen. Nicht wenig tragen solche urbanen Mehoden wie Streetfishing etc. (was bei unseren Nachbarn bereits ein alter Hut ist) dazu bei.


So schön die Entwicklung auch aus angeldeutscher Sicht ist, so kommt es mir vor, dass gefühlte 80% sofort nach einer Rute zum Raubfischangeln rufen -  was man durch die Forensuche auf "Suche Spinnrute auf xxx" belegen lässt.


Alles kein Problem, aber meist dauert es nicht Lange bis die ersten "Beschwerden" kommen von erfolglosen Anglern, die sofort nach Wunterködern etc. schreien um etwas zu fangen.


ich habe momentan auch jmd an der Hand, der direkt mit dem Spinnfischen angefangen hat und bei xxmal Angeln als Schneider zurück kam. Was mich bei Anfängern an Gewässern wie dem Rhein auch nicht wundert....


Dass der Trend seit Jahren zum Spinnfischen geht, ist bekannt - aber warum ist das eig so? Sind Weissfische oder das Ansitzangeln out?


Ich habe damals mit Vater und Opa auch nicht gleich angefangen mit der Spinnrute los zu ziehen. Klassisch mit Grundrute und Pose erstmal die Basics gelernt. Anschlagen, Keschern, Abhaken usw. Hauptsache erstmal Gefühl für die Fische bekommen! Bremse einstellen usw.


Viele die ich am Wasser sehe können nen Illex Wobbler durchs Wasser kurbeln - sind aber unfähig ne Posenmontage zu bauen. 


Am schlimmsten ist der Frust, den Einsteiger schnell schieben, wenn beim 2-3mal Angeln immernoch kein Räuber am Haken hängt. 
Dabei versuche ich immer wieder zu erklären, dass die Gewässerpyramide so zu verstehen ist, dass es eig weniger Räuber als Nahrung gibt. Vorallem steigt durch das anhaltende Interesse an Raubfischen auch der Befischungsdruck und nat. wird hier auch mehr entnommen (auch logisch wenn mehr drauf geangelt wird.)


Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Genauso wie Du Fr33. Anfänger stürzen sich sofort auf Zander/ Barsch/ Hecht oder gar Forelle oder Meerforelle, ohne daß Ihnen klar ist, daß die Option hier nichts/ wenig und nur in größeren Abständen zu fangen, sehr real ist. Getrieben ist dieser Wahn meist von Videos und Co., wo das alles ganz einfach ist.

Daß man bei stippen/ grundangeln normalerweise schneller zum Erfolg kommt und mehr zum üben hat und daß man von diesen Erfahrungen auch als Raubfischangler profitiert, wird gern übersehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Viele die ich am Wasser sehe können nen Illex Wobbler durchs Wasser kurbeln - sind aber unfähig ne Posenmontage zu bauen.


Brauchen sie als Spinnfischer ja auch nicht, Posen montieren können..

Davon ab hast Du recht, man siehts auch an unseren Umfragen.
Spinnfischen betreiben danach über 80% regelmäßig:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261686

Aber wo ist das Problem?

Angler sind alle gleich:
Wenn sie andere sehen, die erfolgreich(er) sind, werden sie die verwendete Methode (unabhängig ob auf Fried- oder Raubfisch, mit Kunst- oder Naturköder) auch ausprobieren..

Wer sich dabei nicht reinfuchst, wird halt entsprechend weniger fangen, wer sich reinfuchst (sei es über on- oder offline Lektüre oder über praktisches Herangehen), da sticht dann Dein Argument "die können nicht mal Pose montieren" auch nicht mehr - wers braucht, wird's schon aus Eigeninteresse lernen..


Stört mich weniger, wenns weniger machen und sich reinfuchsen, bleibt mehr Fisch für mir ;-))

Sollte eigentlich jeder dürfen, wie er will..


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Sehe ich genau so wie du.
Erst mal auf gut deutsch und das soll auch nicht Abwertend sein " Würmschen baden" und die Grundlagen lernen .

Ich habe mitte des Jahres auch meinem Ältesten mit zum Rhein genommen. Jugendfischereischein und Rheinschein besorgt.
Er wollte auch unbedingt Spinnfischen.
Seinen ersten Schneidertag konnte er noch gut verkraften, da ich an diesem Tag auch leer ausgegangen bin. Nach der zweiten Tour wars dann mit der Motivation bei ihm auch dahin, als mir zwei Zander ans Band gingen und er wieder Schneider blieb. Und das mit identischen Gerät u. Köder.

Da hat er dann auch eingesehen, das mehr dazu gehört als nur die Rute auszuwerfen und reinzuleiern.

Aber die Lust am Angeln war bei ihm dann leider futsch.

Ich schätze mal für den Anfang währ ich wohl besser mit ihm zum Grundelstippen gegangen.


----------



## Stefff (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Servus!

Liegt wohl an der Natur des Menschen!
Schneller, höher, weiter.
Angler, vorallem auch der Nachwuchs, werden zusehens ungeduldiger. Wollen immer gleich den Traumfisch fangen.
Meine Frage is dann immer wie es nach dem 1,10m Hecht oder dem 40 Pfünder Karpfen weitergehen soll.
Da kriegen sie meist Erkärungsnot und große Augen!!!

Ich erkäre den ungeduldigen (meist)Jungangler dann immer das ich auch erstmal 34 Jahre alt werden musste um den ersten Karpfen über 10kg auf die Matte legen zu können! Und 35 Jahre für den ersten Hecht über 1 Meter!
Das ist meist unbegreiflich.
Ersten muß ein Gewässer erstmal große Fische beherbergen und diese wollen dann auch noch überlistet werden!

Liegt aber vieles auch mit am Netz (wobei ich dem Netz offen gegenüber stehe, sonst wär ich ja auch nicht hier dabei).
Viele der vermeintlichen Profis zeigen auch nur die großen Fänge. Ich sage viele, nicht alle! Da denken viele man müsste sich für die kleine schämen! Das stimmt aber nicht.

Angeln ist eben auch nur eine Art Handwerk und jedes Handwerk sollte von Grund auf erlernt werden!

Also nehmt euch bitte die nötige Zeit um gut und erfolgreich zu werden. Angeln kann man nicht nur nebenbei als lückenfüller bei Langeweile ausüben und fängt dann auch noch die größten als gratis beigabe. 
Nö Nö, so einfach geht das nicht!

Grüße


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Spaßangler suchen Herausforderungen und den "Kick". Beides bietet zweistündiges Starren auf die Pose und dann der Fang einer 40er Brasse eher selten. Folglich stellt man den Räubern, den Großkarpfen und dem Waller nach.

 Wenn ich am Wochenende eine Fischsuppe kochen will, freue ich mich, nach ein paar Stunden mit einer Hand voller Weißfische nach Hause zu gehen. Aber welcher Jungangler geht mit dieser Motivation angeln? 
 Wenn der Lehrgangsleiter zur Fischereiprüfung hier Tipps zur Zubereitung etc. gibt, geht bei den angehenden Junganglern ein Grinsen durch die Reihen. Die Burschen können bestenfalls Spiegeleier braten.

 Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt:
 Wer und was haben die jungen Leute zum Angeln motiviert? Schaue mal auf Youtube nach, welche Angelvideos die meisten Zuschauer haben. Da geht's um Großkarpfen, Wels und Raubfisch.

 Die wenigsten jungen Leute gehen heute wegen des Naturerlebnisses zum Angeln. Das bleibt uns "alten Säcken" vorbehalten.


----------



## hanzz (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Schau dir Angelzeitschriften an.
Die Titelbilder und Texte sagen doch auch einiges.
Grosszander, Grosshecht und dicke Barsche. 
Kann mich irgendwie nicht dran erinnern, in letzter Zeit mal n Titelbild mit ner Match- oder Stipprute und einem Rotauge gesehen zu haben.

Anstatt in der Raubfischschonzeit mal ne Runde zu feedern oder zu stippen, werden Schlupflöcher zum Angeln auf Barsch gesucht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Stefff schrieb:


> Ich erkäre den ungeduldigen (meist)Jungangler dann immer das ich auch erstmal 34 Jahre alt werden musste um den ersten Karpfen über 10kg auf die Matte legen zu können! Und 35 Jahre für den ersten Hecht über 1 Meter!
> Das ist meist unbegreiflich.
> Ersten muß ein Gewässer erstmal große Fische beherbergen und diese wollen dann auch noch überlistet werden!



Genau das ist übrigens aus meiner Sicht der Hauptgrund, warum die Mehrheit der Prüfungsabsolventen das Angeln recht kurzfristig wieder aufgibt. Die Jungs gehen von vorn heraus aus den falschen Gründen ans Wasser und die Motivation weicht dann recht schnell der Ernüchterung.


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Was Steff sagt, ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Nicht jeder hat Gewässer mit dem Potential für Traumfische...nicht jeder See hat gewaltige Hechte und Zander, nicht jeder Teich riesige Karpfen!! Man brauch aber Erfahrung um das abschätzen zu können und diese muss man sich erstmal erarbeiten.

Im Prinzip ist es wie bei jeder Tätigkeit, ob Handwerk oder Sport...man muss erstmal die Grundlagen können, um professioneller zu werden. Viele Einsteiger kriegen ne Brasse an der Matchrute nicht vernünftig in Kescher, wollen sich aber mit Großfisch, und möglichst nur mit diesem, brüsten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Stefff schrieb:


> Angeln kann man nicht nur nebenbei als lückenfüller bei Langeweile ausüben ...


Doch klar geht das, eigentlich.
Weil man zum Angeln ja nun wirklich nicht studieren muss.




Stefff schrieb:


> .... und fängt dann auch noch die größten als gratis beigabe.
> Nö Nö, so einfach geht das nicht!
> 
> Grüße


Das ist wohl eher das Problem
Bzw. beides zusammen dann eher nicht so .....

Aber was solls?

Lasst die machen, wie sies wollen..

Und wenn sie dann noch (Bauern, Kartoffeln und so) auch noch nen schönen Fisch fangen, "obwohl" sies ja gar nicht können sollen dürften - umso schöner!!

Gerade  das macht doch Angeln mit aus...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Raubfische sind die beliebtesten Fische...auch in der Küche. Mag auch sein das viele sich scheuen "ekelige Würmer" oder stinkende Fische an den Haken zu montieren...vielleicht ist vielen Anglern auch langweilig, wenn sie still sitzen müssen oder haben nicht immer genug Zeit einen Ansitz zu starten. Die Mehrheit lässt sich auch sicher von Zeitschriften und Videos blenden nach dem Motto: Mit dem richtigen Kunstköder fangt ihr immer.

Um ein guter Raubfischangler zu sein muss man sich eigentlich zwangsläufig mit den Friedfischen beschäftigen....so sehe ich das.


----------



## hanzz (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

@pinhead
Ja das mit der Motivation ohne Fisch ist so ne Sache.
Hab auch mal Neffe und Nichte mitgenommen.
Nichte mit Stipprute.
Neffe mit Spinnrute.

Na, wer hat gefangen ?
Und wer hat wohl heute, drei Jahre später noch Interesse am Fischen ?
Genau, meine Nichte.

Klar soll jeder machen wie er/sie mag.

Mir persönlich hilft Stippen auf Ukels oft den Raubfischschneider-Blues zu überwinden


----------



## Stefff (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Joup Thomas.
Beides zusammen wird schwierig!
Ich wünsche jedem der mit dem Angeln beginnt seine Motivationsfische, um dabei zu bleiben.
Nur sind diese eben nicht selbstverständlich!
Nur die wenigsten bekommen diese geschenkt!
Und irgendwann geht das Glück hald zum nächten.
Dann wird die Rute in die Ecke gefeuert und wieder gibts einen Platz mehr am Wasser der vom nächsten, zeitilch begrenzt, eingenommen wird ;-)


----------



## Ein_Angler (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich denke Ansitzangeln würde viel beliebter sein, wenn man nicht direkt einem Verein beitreten müsste, um ein vernünftiges Gewässer beangeln zu können. Bei uns hier in NRW sind die meisten Seen im Besitz von Vereinen, und die Seen die frei sind, sind mehr schlecht als recht zu beangeln. Wie gerne würde ich mir 2 Ruten schnappen, mich an einen See setzten und die Posen beobachten, nur habe ich die Möglichkeit hier nicht. Entweder muss ich im ersten Jahr über 200€ für den Verein bezahlen, oder habe freie Seen wo keine Fische zu sehen/fangen sind. 

Angeln in Deutschland ist schon kompliziert, einfach mal ausprobieren ob es einem gefällt oder nicht, ist nicht. Weil man Monate warten muss bis es eine Prüfung gibt, Wenn man diesen Schein dann hat, soll man nochmal warten bis man einem Verein beigetreten ist, das dauert den meisten einfach viel zu lange. 

Als Spinnfischer gehe ich mir einen Schein kaufen, und schon kann ich zum Gewässer fahren und es kann losgehen, der Rest ist den meisten Neuanglern zu anstrengend oder zu zeitaufwendig. 

Außerdem hast du einen anderen Hintergrund, warst schon mit Vater/Opa angeln. So ging es mir auch, deswegen habe ich auch Bock auf Brassen, Rotaugen und und und, macht auch richtig Spass die Fische am leichten Geschirr zu drillen. Die ganzen Leute die diesen Hintergrund nicht haben, ist es zu langweilig stundenlang am Gewässer zu sitzen und auf die Wasseroberfläche zu starren, weil diese es auch nicht ausprobiert haben oder wollen.


----------



## Purist (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Alles kein Problem, aber meist dauert es nicht Lange bis die ersten  "Beschwerden" kommen von erfolglosen Anglern, die sofort nach  Wunterködern etc. schreien um etwas zu fangen.



Ich stimme deiner Ausführung, ohne groß darüber nachzudenken, voll zu, aber stört (uns) das wirklich? 
Ich betrachte es z.B. eher mit leichter Belustigung, wieviel gerade Anfänger in Japantackle investieren, mit welchem Technikfirlefanz die sich beschäftigen. |supergri

Ich fing in den 80ern auch klassisch mit Pose und Wurm an, Ersatzblei holten wir uns (als Kinder) noch aus der Gardinenbeschwerung |rolleyes
Spinnfischen fand ich auch Anfang der 90er noch schlimm, schließlich war es ein teurer Spass, seine heißgeliebten teuren (im Verhältnis zu Blei und Haken) Kunstköder in 1-2 Stunden an Hängern zu versenken. Mehr Fisch und weniger Abrisse brachte die Posen- und Grundangelei. Heute sehe das Spinnangeln eher als sportliche Ergänzung, Angeln mit Dauerbewegung, die Fänge wurden durch wachsende Erfahrung natürlich auch regelmäßiger, die Verluste deutlich weniger. 



vermesser schrieb:


> Getrieben ist dieser Wahn meist von Videos und Co., wo das alles ganz einfach ist.



Das ist doch bei der Karpfenangelei kaum anders, oder? Je mehr "Action" und "fette Fische", inzwischen noch bei Videos: "coole Beats", desto mehr Leute kannst du damit hinter dem Rechner hervorlocken.


----------



## Andal (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich Knödel, wer... wie... und warum.

Andererseits ist es schon nicht mehr so schön anzusehen, wie Anfänger dem Hype der Presse und der Industrie auf den Leim gehen und sofort in die doch recht schnellebige Welt des Spinnfischens einsteigen, ohne vorher so eine Art Grundschule erlebt zu haben.

Da stehen sie dann da, wissen alles und jedes über jeden künstlichen Köder, sind aber völlig überfordert, die natürliche Nahrung "ihrer" Raubfische einzuschätzen. Wer nicht weiß, wo sich Weißfische zu welcher Jahreszeit wie verhalten, der tut sich natürlich auch ungleich schwerer, seinen Kunstköder entsprechend auszuwählen und zu präsentieren. Jeder Mensch lernt erst zu gehen und dann erst zu laufen; nur scheints der moderne Angler nicht mehr.

Aber unter dem Strich ist es mir wurscht, wenn sich wer mutwillig einer möglichen Frustration aussetzt. Schließlich bin ich Angler und kein Missionar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Angeln in Deutschland ist schon kompliziert, einfach mal ausprobieren ob es einem gefällt oder nicht, ist nicht. Weil man Monate warten muss bis es eine Prüfung gibt, Wenn man diesen Schein dann hat, soll man nochmal warten bis man einem Verein beigetreten ist, das dauert den meisten einfach viel zu lange.



Das ist das größte Problem in meinen Augen..

Kein Jugendlicher will sich bevormunden lassen, die wollen selber ihre Erfahrungen machen.

So wars auch bei mir - und wenns einen packt, kümmert man sich auch drum, dass mans richtig lernt.

Und wenn nicht, hat man nicht viel in Sand gesetzt..

Wer aber nur unter Aufsicht und mit zig bürokratischen Auflagen ein bisschen angeln gehen dürfen soll, der wird sic hals Jugendlicher schnell was anderes suchen.

Und dabei isses wurscht, ob man spinnen oder ansitzen will..

Es gibt zwar Vereine mit guter Jugendabteilung - aber auch die müssen sich da an zig bescheuerte Vorschriften halten..

In vielen Vereinen dürfen Jugendliche z. B. gar nicht auf Raubfisch angeln, oft nur mit einer Rute etc..

Und wenn sich dann ein Erwachsener mal bereit findet, die Jugendlichen unter die Fittiche zu nehmen, ists halt auch oft ein Spinnfischer - also kriegen sies auch da mit..

Und ob man nun mit Raub- oder Friedfischen angeln, drillen, abhaken, abschlagen etc. lernt, ist doch eh wumpe.
Fisch ist Fisch und eben auch nur ein Fisch..

Lasst die Jungs (und die paar Mädels auch natürlich) angeln, die suchen sich dann schon aus, was ihnen passt oder nicht...

So einfach isses, da haste recht, Andal:


Andal schrieb:


> Aber unter dem Strich ist es mir wurscht, wenn sich wer mutwillig einer möglichen Frustration aussetzt. Schließlich bin ich Angler und kein Missionar.


----------



## NedRise (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ganz ehrlich Spinnfischen sieh meistens mehr nach Action aus aber, für mich (persönlich) ist es die lanweiligste Angeldisziplin.Ewig werfen für den Biss,natürlich sind die Bisse oft "spektakulär".Ist aber nicht richtig meins diese Art zu angeln.

Ich fange meine Hechte mittlerweile mit Naturködern, und ich habe eine grobe Einteilung der Saison. Wenn es kälter ist gerne auf Hecht,wie momentan z.B. im Früjahr fängt für mich die Friedfischsaison an.

Für mich ist aber jede eigene Angeldisziplin etwas in das man sich "hineinarbeiten" muss um erfolgreich zu sein. Ich habe ewig lange dafür gebraucht um einen Zander zu fangen. Also wenn man sich beim angeln selbst allzusehr einengt verpasst man auch einiges.

Allerdings kann man sich von Spezialisten die sich intensiv mit einer Angelart beschäftigen immer was für die eigene Angelei lernen,finde ich.

Ich persönlich kenne keinen Angler der nur ausschliesslich eine Angelart ausübt, also das ein Spinnfischer nicht mal abundzu die Feeder in die Hand nimmt, oder ein Karpfenangler der die Spinnrute schwingt.

Ich orientire mich eher an Leuten wie in England Martin Bowler, die die Angelei sehr gut in einer grossen Bandbreite ausüben.

Aber jeder wie er mag, hat alles was für sich, ich finde aber nicht das man an angeln wie an eine Grundausbildung rangehen muss, erst Stippen, dann Pose und dann Spinnfischen. Allerdings macht angeln richtig Spass wenn man erfolgreich ist und da ist mann wohl mit einer Feeder etc. wohl am Anfang besser beraten.

Man verdirbt sich evtl den Spass und gibt frustriert auf, was schade wäre. Es gibt bestimmt genug Jungangler, die sich freuen würden wie man überhaupt einen Fisch fängt. Dafür würden sie bestimmt, zumindest für einge Zeit die coole Spinnrute wegzulegen;-)

Grüsse.

Michael


----------



## Andal (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lasst die Jungs (und die paar Mädels auch natürlich) angeln, die suchen sich dann schon aus, was ihnen passt oder nicht...
> 
> So einfach isses, Andal:



Eben. Irgendwann kommt jeder der dabei bleibt auch drauf, dass Angeln sehr viel mehr ist, als mit einem "respektablen Fang" auf den diversen Plattformen herumzuprotzen. Und auch dafür habe ich vollstes Verständnis, denn selber waren wir ja auch um kein Haar anders. Was dazu geeignet war, den Big Mac heraushängen zu lassen, das haben wir auch gemacht, weil es zu betimmten Lebenszeiten einfach so sein muss. Durch diese Gockel-auf-dem-Mist-Phase muss jeder durch... :vik:


----------



## GeorgeB (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



> In vielen Vereinen dürfen Jugendliche z. B. gar nicht auf Raubfisch angeln, *oft nur mit einer Rute etc..*



Ich muss zugeben, ich gehöre bis heute zu den faulen Säcken, die _eine_ Rute als absolut ausreichend empfinden. Schönes, ruhiges Angeln. "Guten Morgen." "Halt die Fresse." Kennze, nich wahr? 

Zwei Ruten ist fischen am "Leistungslimit". Ab drei Ruten isses Maloche. Nix fürn Onkel George. |supergri


----------



## Andal (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, ich gehöre bis heute zu den faulen Säcken, die _eine_ Rute als absolut ausreichend empfinden. Schönes, ruhiges Angeln. "Guten Morgen." "Halt die Fresse." Kennze, nich wahr?
> 
> Zwei Ruten ist fischen am "Leistungslimit". Ab drei Ruten isses Maloche. Nix fürn Onkel George. |supergri



Da können wir gleich einen Onkelverein aufmachen! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Eben. Irgendwann kommt jeder der dabei bleibt auch drauf, dass Angeln sehr viel mehr ist, als mit einem "respektablen Fang" auf den diversen Plattformen herumzuprotzen. Und auch dafür habe ich vollstes Verständnis, denn selber waren wir ja auch um kein Haar anders. Was dazu geeignet war, den Big Mac heraushängen zu lassen, das haben wir auch gemacht, weil es zu betimmten Lebenszeiten einfach so sein muss. Durch diese Gockel-auf-dem-Mist-Phase muss jeder durch... :vik:



Eben, wir waren auch nicht anders...

Ist wie aber auch da wie sonst im Leben:
Viele vergessen schon mit knapp über 20, dass sie selber mal  Kinder bzw. Teenager waren und sind dann oft schon älter im Kopp als ihre eigenen Großeltern....


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Danke euch - viele bestätigen ja meinen Eindruck.


War gestern mit dem Kollegen am Rhein im Buhnenfeld. Im Janaur zwischen nicht ganz so tiefen Buhnen habe ich mir nicht so viel erhofft was Fisch angeht. Gab immerhin 2 Hechte für mich (wenn auch kleine)... Kollege ist abgeschneidert und hat mich ernsthaft gefragt was er falsch mache.


Erklär mal einem in der Situation, dass Spinnfischen am Fluss nicht nur rute auswerfen, Gummi einkurbeln und dicke Zander fangen ist....


Ne halbe Stunde lang haben wir erstmal "geübt" wie man den Köder führt. Ich hab dem Kollegen bereits damals schon gesagt - ob er nicht lieber erstmal feedern etc. möchte... aber nein, es sollte das Spinnfischen sein! Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Wels! Nur das zählt...


Das lange Gesicht von gestern nach 4h Buhnenwandern könnt ihr euch denken.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Hi,schöne Anregungen ,wobei jede seine Berechtigung hat.
Ich sehe es auch so das angeln mehr ist als nur (Traum)Fische fangen und sich zu profilieren.

In erster Linie ist es doch die Verbundenheit mit der Natur in dieser entspannen zu können und die Fähigkeit zu erwerben ihr etwas zu entlocken.Das dauert seine Zeit man muss seine Gewässer kennenlernen und verschiedene Methoden.Das Spinnfischen ist da mit Sicherheit so vielfältig das es für Einsteiger nicht unbedingt gleich zum Erfolg führt.Das Angeln an sich erlernt man nicht bei einem Fischereilehrgang vielmehr erfordert es sehr viel Zeit und Geduld.Heutzutage wird leider viel durch Kommerz gelenkt.

Wo ist die Nostalgie hin die wohl viele von uns aus Kindheitstagen kennen?Ich angel jetzt seit mehr als 23 Jahren,angefangen hat alles mit einem Weidenstock,Sehne vom Koppeldraht,Muttern als Bleiersatz und gerade die Haken wurden von den Eltern gesponsort,da die Ernsthaftigkeit für dieses Hobby noch nicht ersichtlich war.Natürlich waren die Möglichkeiten damals begrenzt als Kind in der Zone.Doch erinnert man sich gerne an die ersten Giebel in Dorf und Wiesenteichen mit zugegeben sehr groben Gerät.Die Steigerung war denn mit der Stippe am Bach mit Käse Plötzen und Döbel zu erwischen.Und sehr viele Schneidertage die aber durch andere Dinge wettgemacht wurden,schließlich konnte man so alleine in der Natur von der Schule abschalten.Es war doch schon immer ein Stück Freiheit was uns Angler bei unserem Hobby leitet.

Was ich sehr befürworte ist Jugendarbeit in Vereinen in denen die Jungangler ans Hobby herangeführt werden,wo sie Fähigkeiten erlernen können.Mein Augenmerk liegt auch bei den Raubfischen hauptsächlich Zander und das liegt daran das er mir sehr gut schmeckt.

Mir ist noch kein Meterfisch gelungen, was aber nicht schlimm ist.Ich konnte letztes Jahr meine Bestmarke bei Barsch auf 41 cm nach 23 Jahren verbessern und das ist doch etwas was reizt beim angeln, man weiß nie was passiert und vielleicht mal der Fisch des Lebens einsteigt,da es meiner Meinung nach eh nur wenige male im Anglerleben passieren wird.


----------



## Purist (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Erklär mal einem in der Situation, dass Spinnfischen am Fluss nicht nur rute auswerfen, Gummi einkurbeln und dicke Zander fangen ist....



Mache ihm doch einfach klar, dass jeder Fisch "erarbeitet" werden muss und nebst Erfahrung (Angelweise, Köder- und Gerätewahl etc.) Geduld und Ausdauer die wichtigsten Dinge beim Angeln sind. 

Geschneidert? Morgen einfach noch eine Runde.. Dafür ist der Spass dann umso größer, wenn beim Biss, der irgendwann einmal kommt, das Adrenalin dann doch noch in die Birne schießt. Macht nicht genau das den Reiz beim Angeln aus? |rolleyes

Vermutlich wird gerade das den Anfängern nicht mehr vermittelt, vor lauter fotografisch festgehaltenen Monsterfängen, dass es bei jedem auch Tage gibt, an denen der Fisch gewinnt.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Purist schrieb:


> Mache ihm doch einfach klar, dass jeder Fisch "erarbeitet" werden muss und nebst Erfahrung (Angelweise, Köder- und Gerätewahl etc.) Geduld und Ausdauer die wichtigsten Dinge beim Angeln sind.
> 
> Geschneidert? Morgen einfach noch eine Runde.. Dafür ist der Spass dann umso größer, wenn beim Biss, der irgendwann einmal kommt, das Adrenalin dann doch noch in die Birne schießt. Macht nicht genau das den Reiz beim Angeln aus? |rolleyes
> 
> Vermutlich wird gerade das den Anfängern nicht mehr vermittelt, vor lauter fotografisch festgehaltenen Monsterfängen, dass es bei jedem auch Tage gibt, an denen der Fisch gewinnt.



Eine sehr schöne Aussage.Zu erst muss man mit dem Gerät(Werkzeug) was einem zur Verfügung steht umgehen können ,was nicht gleichzeitig eine Garantie für den Erfolg ist und das Spinnfischen mit all seinen Möglichkeiten ist schon eine schwierige Disziplin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Es scheint Leute zu geben, die unbedingt fangen müssen (Anfänger _müssen_ erstmal angeln lernen, die sollen erstmal stippen wg. schnellerem Erfolg etc.).

Und andere, die einfach nur mal angeln wollen (Angeln: Der *VERSUCH *mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen..)..

Wenn Anfänger bei ihren ersten Spinnversuchen lernen, dass Angeln nicht nur fangen ist und die trotzdem Spaß am Angeln finden, werden die sicher dabei bleiben und sich "weiterbilden"...

Wer nur unter aufgezwungener Anleitung nur ein bisschen Friedfischen darf,  wird aber dann vielleicht auch trotz Fangerfolgen nicht dabei bleiben..

Man kanns (wie so oft beim Angeln) immer so oder so sehen..


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich glaube hier wird auch ein wenig an den Ursachen herumdiskutiert.

Heutzutage haben manche ungewöhnliche Arbeitszeiten und die Welt ist an sich stressiger. Da mal 2h mit der Spinnrute los zu ziehen ist für viele eben viel einfacher (und auch entspannter) als 2 Friedfischruten und Futter ans Wasser zu schleppen und evtl. die eine oder andere Stunde auf einen Biss zu warten.

Weiterhin kann man Raubfische auch ganz gut essen. Nun mal von den paar Leuten abgesehen die auch aus Brassen Frikadellen machen. Grob kann man wohl schon sagen: kulinarisch -> Raubfisch > Friedfisch.

Und dann ist das mit dem Friedfischangeln noch so eine Sache. Wer sich da ein wenig spezialisiert, der steht sehr schnell mit den Vereinsstatuten und auch dem Gesetz in Konflikt (Füttern, Hältern, Angeln nicht aus Nahrungserwerb, C&R) was einem die Sache daran auch vermiesen kann. Wenn man nicht irgendwelche abgelegenen ruhigen Plätze hat.

Ich bin absolut der Meinung, das jemand der nicht in der Lage ist eine Posenmontage zu bauen, ein Gewässer manuell auszuloten und ein paar Friedfische zu fangen, kein guter Angler ist. Das ist aber natürlich nur meine Meinung und ich verurteile auch keine Angler, die dazu nicht in der Lage sind. Nehme sie aber auch nicht soo ernst 

Wie die Jugendarbeit in den Vereinen aussieht kann ich kaum sagen. Das bisschen was ich mitbekomme, sieht mehr nach Kochtopf, Raubfisch und Küstenangeln aus.

Wundert ja auch nicht, ist das Friedfischangeln doch aus Sicht der Verbände (und vieler Vereine) auch eine No Go Angelart.

Schon schade drum. #c


----------



## hanzz (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Dabei sollte man aber nicht vergessen, dass auch Friedfischen nicht nur bedeutet, Köder ins Wasser und fangen.
Gerade wenn man es auf einen speziellen Friedfisch abgesehen hat.
Döbel, Schleie oder Brasse gezielt zu befischen und dabei erfolgreich zu sein ist auch eine Herausforderung.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Wie _*Thomas9904*_ schon sagt kann man so oder so sehen und alles hat seine Berechtigung.Und auch hanzz seine Aussage ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen Friedfischangeln ist nicht anspruchslos.Was man aber bestimmt sagen kann ist das beim spinnfischen mit Gummiködern schon eine gewisse Erfahrung erforderlich ist für die Bisserkennung,unabhängig davon ob man gleich auf Raubfisch loszieht oder vorher auch schon Friedfisch beangelt hat.


----------



## Robbyk2 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Hi,

mit 21 Jahren, kann ich mich denke ich auch noch zu den jüngeren Anglern zählen. Angefangen habe ich mit 12. 

In der Familie hatte ich nie Angler. Bin bei einem Freund meines Vaters mal mit zum Angeln gegangen, da ich eine Reportage im TV gesehen hatte.

Damals war die Stipprute die erste Angel, die ich in Händen hielt und damit und mit der Grundrute hat es dann angefangen.

Mittlerweile bin ich auch fast ausschließlich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Ich erkläre mir das wie folgt: 
Das fischen auf Raubfische hat einen ganz anderen Reiz, denn man stellt den Fischen viel aktiver nach. 
Es benötigt nicht viel Ausrüstung die man Vorbereiten und mit ans Wasser nehmen muss.
In jungen Jahren, hat man auch noch viele andere Sachen im Kopf und da ist das Raubfischangeln die einfachste Methode.

Wenn ich ans Wasser gehe, dann aber nicht mit der Einstellung unbedingt was zu fangen, ich will einfach am Wasser sein.
Diese Einstellung fehlt wahrscheinlich vielen.

Gruß
Robbyk2


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Also ich muss dazu sagen, das jede angelei so seine tücken und schwierigkeiten beinhaltet. Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, das etwa 50% der jungangler schon vor ihrer abgelegten prüfung reichlich Erfahrungen gesammelt haben. Sei es mit stock und schwimmtbrot oder teils schon semiprofessionel. Der karrierestart eines anglers muss nicht zwingent mit der abgelegten prüfung einher gehen. Wenn man dann ENDLICH offiziel angeln darf ist es klar dass man nun gezielt auf großfisch geht. Wenn man sich dann in angelzeitschriften beliest, welchen kosten- und zeitaufwand man in die karpfen angelei investieren muss, und daneben ein artikel über gefangene meterhechte mit einfachsten mitteln und zeitaufwand, dann ist doch klar worauf ich mich spezialisiere. Auch die angelläden laden doch förmlich dazu ein sich mit wobblern, spinnern etc. Aus det grabbelkiste einzudecken. Und ne spinnausrüstung ist auf dem fahhrad doch wesentlich besser zu transportieren als, das ganze match-, feeder-, karpfen equipment, samt ständer, anfüttermittel, boilies, bisanzeiger, stuhl etc. Der preis und die flexibilität spielen für mich die wichtigste rolle warum sich viele fürs spinnangeln entscheiden


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

ich z.B. bin Allrounder - habe aber natürlich mein Steckenpferd im Spinnfischen + Match & Feederangeln. Dabei orientiere ich mich natürlich an meinen Gewässern.




Feedern bedeutet in dem Falle am Rhein (Brandungsangeln mit fetten Futterkörben auf Barben und co,), mit moderaten Gewichten am Altarm des Rheins. Matchrute im Hafen oder eben im heimischen Vereinsweiher 


Ich hab schon Gespräche mit bekommen, da ging es wie in meinem Fall darum, dass einer Fängt und der Neuling durchgehend in die Röhre schaut. Anstelle mehr Gefühl fürs Gerät zu bekommen, oder sich gedanken zu machen, warum der Zander meist am Buhnenkopf an der Strömungskante steht und nicht im 100cm Flachwasser am Rand der Buhne... usw. Das sind Erfahrungschätze die man nach und nach dazu lernt.


Ich bin froh, dass mein Kollege das zumindest meistens einsieht - aber klar fragt er sich gestern mal wieder, warum ich gefangen habe und er nichts. Klar gehört auch Glück dazu... aber ich weiss, dass ich 2 Jahre eig immer als Schneider heim bin. Irgendwann hab ich das Gewässer lesen gelernt !


----------



## Seele (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben, sehe ich die Sache so:

1. mal kommt das davon, dass die Industrie mittlererweile schwer in der Werbetrommel rüht. Wenn man manche Hefte so anschaut, könnte man meinen, dass gerade im Bereich Spinfischen einfach das meiste Potenzial für Werbung und "Neuentwicklungen" da ist. Was hilfts wenn ich beim Feedern die Hakenfarbe änder, das juckt die meisten recht wenig. Wenn ich aber nen Köder X mit ner super tollen Verpackung und einer Candy oder Flip Flop sonst was Lackierung raus bringe, da schlagen doch bei allen die Gehirnzellen gleich an und schreien, mit dem Fang ich 80% mehr Fisch. 

2. Kommen halt viele auch nicht wie früher von ihrem Vater oder Opa zum Fischen, sondern durch Kumpels die schon zig Jahre mit der Spinne unterwegs sind. Dann werden die halt geimpft und ihnen gleich das spinnen beigebracht, ist ja auch nicht verwerflich. So lernen sie wenigstens das werfen und Gewässerstrukturen kennen. 

3. Ists halt oft auch ein Zeitfaktor. Auf Karpfen brauch ich nicht extra wegen ner Stunde raus gehen, die Spinne liegt da gegen gleich im Auto und ist in 1min Einsatzbereit. 

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Das Argument mit dem Zeitaufwand ist aber Quatsch. Geh ich wie beim Spinfischen mit ein zwei Ruten, ner sinnvollen Köderauswahl und nem Kescher ans Wasser, bin ich zum Ansitzen genauso schnell am Start wie beim Spinfischen.
Und man kann auch kurzfristig Brassen, Schleie, Karpfen und Co. fangen...oft beim Pirschen besser als mit nem halben Wohnzimmer am Wasser.
Das ist kein Argument.

Und da viele eh die Masse zurücksetzen, ist der Geschmack der Fische nebensächlich.

Aus meiner Sicht ist das weitgehend durch die Medien getrieben, egal ob Angelzeitung oder Internet.


----------



## zokker (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Es gibt 2 Sorten von Anglern. Die einen haben den Angelvirus und die anderen sind meist Menschen die alles mal ausprobieren. Die mit dem Angelvirus fangen schon in der Kindheit mit dem Angeln an, die anderen in der Jugend oder im Erwachsenenalter und bleiben dann meist nicht lange dabei.
 Zu DDR Zeiten durfte man als Angeleinsteiger gar nicht auf Raubfisch angeln, da musste man erstmals 1-2 Jahre in Verein sein um eine Raubfischqualifikation zu bekommen. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht war bleibt mal dahingestellt.


Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Heutzutage haben manche ungewöhnliche Arbeitszeiten und die Welt ist an sich stressiger. Da mal 2h mit der Spinnrute los zu ziehen ist für viele eben viel einfacher (und auch entspannter) als 2 Friedfischruten und Futter ans Wasser zu schleppen und evtl. die eine oder andere Stunde auf einen Biss zu warten.


Genauso ist es, die Welt ist viel stressiger geworden. Wer kann heute schon stundenlang an Wasser sitzen. Viele wissen ja gar nicht wann sie Feierabend haben oder ob sie noch Sa arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Esox60 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

#hHi.

Ich denke das gerade bei vielen Jungfischern, der Einfluß der Medien und vor allem der sozialen Netzwerke eine große Rolle spielt. Hier wird suggeriert, das man beim Spinnfischen ohne großen Aufwand, ohne viel Tackle und natürlich ohne nennenswerte Logistik, rießige Traumfische fangen kann.
Ein großer Zander vom Bekannten auf Facebook weckt natürlich Begehrlichkeiten.

Dann fehlt es nur noch an einem kraftstrotzenden Namen, wie Pikehunter, oder Wallerkiller hier im Bord. Hilft nicht wirklich , klingt aber cool.
Normal ist sowieso doof. Was soll sich der Jungangeler erst klebrige Finger im Feederfutter holen. Die Mutter schimpft eh, wenn er sich diese an der Markenjeans abgewischt hat.
Lieber gleich in der bequemen Oberklasse der Angelfischerei anfangen.

Dem kann mit guter Jugendarbeit aber entgegengewirkt werden. Unser Verein leistet sich zwei Jugendwarte. Einer davon bin ich.
Wir veranstalten jedes Jahr mehrere Ausbildungsfischen von A-Z. Hier haben die Jungfischer die Möglichkeit alles von der Pike auf zu lernen. Theoretischer Teil, Wissenstest und natürlich die praktische Umsetzung beim Angeln.Fischarten, Gewässerbiologie, Fangmethoden. Dazu noch ein dreitägiges Zeltlager wo sich die Jugend nach Herzenslust austoben kann, und Ausflüge an andere interessante Gewässer. Das ganze gewürzt mit einem jährlichen Wettbewerb untereinander, den wir uns mehrere hundert Euro an Preisen kosten lassen.
Das Ziel ist, den Jungfischer mit möglichst breitem Grundlagenwissen und bestandener Fischerprüfung mit 18 Jahren im Verein als zufriedes, zahlendes Mitglied zu übernehmen, und dort zu halten.
Zufrieden wird er aber nur sein, wenn er in der Lage ist auch später ohne Anleitung erfolgreich angeln zu gehen.


----------



## Andal (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Man muss es auch ein bisschen im Wandel der Zeiten sehen. Ganz einfach nur ansehen, hinnehmen und nicht lange nach der besseren „Lehre“ suchen.

In meiner Kindheit, also Ende der 60er, Anfang der 70er war es ganz normal, dass einer Fischen ging, weil er Fische für die Küche fangen wollte. So wie der Jäger auf die Jagd ging, weil das nun mal die einzige Art ist, an Wildbret zu kommen. Es ging auch keiner in den Wald, ohne mit Pilzen, Beeren, oder irgend etwas anderem, verwertbarem wieder nach Hause zu kommen. Bei uns auf dem Land war es nicht im Plan vorgesehen, dass man etwas nur so zum Spaß tat. Die Ausnahme war höchstens bei einigen wenigen das Skifahren im Winter, oder das Bergsteigen und selbst da ging es dann meistens übers Wochenende auf eine unsere Alpenvereinshütten, wo dann nach dem Aufstieg auch wieder irgendetwas nützliches am Gebäude gemacht wurde und sei es nur etwas Spreißelholz für den Ofen zu hacken.

Heute ist man ja schon bald ein Saurier, wenn man nur spazieren geht und nicht walkt, trekkt, oder wie besinnungslos mit Stöcken in der Gegend herumstochert. Das färbt dann natürlich auch auf den Nachwuchs beim Angeln ab. Was man da performed, das muss auch was hermachen und man muss was herzeigen können. 

Das ist ja dann auch für die Industrie viel lukrativer. So ein anfangender Würmelbader ist kein Geschäft. Für deutlich unter hundert Eurodollars hat er alles zusammen und er hat nicht viel Folgebedarf. Seine Würmer buddelt der unverschämte Kerl womöglich auch noch selber.

Da ist der Null-auf-Vollgas-Spinnanfänger doch eine gemähte Wiese. Alleine Köder kann er nie genug haben und die, die er hat, fetzt er mangels Erfahrung auch noch reichlich ab. Da ist der Reibach zu Hause!

Ist eben so.

Aber das schlimmste, was man einem Anfänger antun kann, ist sich als Oberlehrer aufzumandeln und mit „Du musst...!“ auf ihn einzudozieren. Damals wie heute ist das die sicherste Methode, dass er dir den Bettel recht bald vor die Füße schmeißt. Da unterscheiden sich nämlich die jungen Kerle von heute überhaupt nicht von den alten Säcken, die wir heute sind. Als „Rotzbub“ haben wir doch auch immer das glatte Gegenteil von dem am liebsten gemacht, was die Alten von uns wollten.

Und wenn zwischendurch mal ein aufstrebender junger Held aufs Goscherl fällt. Sei es drum. Mund abwischen und weiter geht’s. Erfahrungen macht man selber und lässt sie sich nicht per Einlauf verpassen.

Also Buben, haut rein!


----------



## Aurikus (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Unser Verein leistet sich zwei Jugendwarte. Einer davon bin ich.
> Wir veranstalten jedes Jahr mehrere Ausbildungsfischen von A-Z. Hier haben die Jungfischer die Möglichkeit alles von der Pike auf zu lernen. Theoretischer Teil, Wissenstest und natürlich die praktische Umsetzung beim Angeln.Fischarten, Gewässerbiologie, Fangmethoden. Dazu noch ein dreitägiges Zeltlager wo sich die Jugend nach Herzenslust austoben kann, und Ausflüge an andere interessante Gewässer. Das ganze gewürzt mit einem jährlichen Wettbewerb untereinander, den wir uns mehrere hundert Euro an Preisen kosten lassen.
> Das Ziel ist, den Jungfischer mit möglichst breitem Grundlagenwissen und bestandener Fischerprüfung mit 18 Jahren im Verein als zufriedes, zahlendes Mitglied zu übernehmen, und dort zu halten.
> Zufrieden wird er aber nur sein, wenn er in der Lage ist auch später ohne Anleitung erfolgreich angeln zu gehen.



Finde ich klasse!!
So hört sich gute Jugendarbeit an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber das schlimmste, was man einem Anfänger antun kann, ist sich als Oberlehrer aufzumandeln und mit „Du musst...!“ auf ihn einzudozieren. Damals wie heute ist das die sicherste Methode, dass er dir den Bettel recht bald vor die Füße schmeißt. Da unterscheiden sich nämlich die jungen Kerle von heute überhaupt nicht von den alten Säcken, die wir heute sind. Als „Rotzbub“ haben wir doch auch immer das glatte Gegenteil von dem am liebsten gemacht, was die Alten von uns wollten.
> 
> Und wenn zwischendurch mal ein aufstrebender junger Held aufs Goscherl fällt. Sei es drum. Mund abwischen und weiter geht’s. Erfahrungen macht man selber und lässt sie sich nicht per Einlauf verpassen.
> 
> Also Buben, haut rein!



So ischs (immer noch...)...


----------



## bombe20 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

nachdem mein ddr-schein, mit raubfischqualifikation, auf wundersame weise seine gültigkeit verloren hat, habe ich anfang letzten jahres die schulbank gedrückt und den schein erneut gemacht.
bei den schulungsterminen ist mir aufgefallen, dass besonders viele teilnehmer, egal welchen alters, die ohren gespitzt und löcher in den bauch gefragt haben, als es um die, mir bis dato unbekannten, "neumodischen" und hippen angelmethoden ging. drop shot, texas rig und was es da nicht noch so alles gibt. das klassische raubfisch- bzw. spinnfischen war garnicht sooo gefragt. das klassische posen- oder grundangeln erst recht nicht.
es gibt halt leute, die sind eben ein gefundenes fressen für die werbeindustrie. aber jeder nach seiner fasson...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Raubfischfänge ist aber nun ma leckerer inner Pfanne!


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Was mich allerdings an immer mehr junganglern stört, ist, dass alle versuchen sich von Firmen sponsern zu lassen. Ob im angelladen, der hafencity oder sonst wo....ständig höre ich von 16 jährigen knirpsen dass sie von firma x oder y gesponsert werden, oder es evtl. Bald werden wenn sie noch so und so viele fotos einschicken. Da ist denen auch jedes mittel recht. Ein zander wird gefangen, ihm nacheiander jeder erdenkliche köder ins Maul gestopft und mal von rechts und mal von links fotografiert,  dann wird der fisch 50 meter weiter geschleppt und nochmals abgelichtet um zu suggerieren man habe jetzt mind. 5 zander gefangen. Dabei ist auch das coole auftreten mit cappy und kaputzenpulli sehr wichtig...und immer schön cool gucken. Da hört für mich der eigentliche sinn des angelns auf. Wenn die freude über gefangene fische, der profitgier weichen muss.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich gehe nach wie vor SEHR gerne ansitzen. Bin froh, damals damit meine allerersten Angelversuche damit gemacht zu haben. Zum Spinnen bin ich vergleichsweise erst sehr viel später gekommen.

Sehr entspannend und nicht minder spannend als Spinnfischen - z. B. auf Schleie mit feiner Pose ist richtig geil. Hecht mit Köfi ebenso.

Zudem liebe ich den Überraschungseffekt z. B. beim Angeln mit Wurm oder Mais etc. - da kann alles Mögliche beißen, finde ich super.

Insofern bekomm ich auch keinen "Schonzeitkoller" - es gibt immer was Interessantes mit interessanten Methoden zu fangen. 

Und wenn es Rotaugen als Köderfische sind - auch das finde ich alles andere als langweilig.

Von mir aus kann jeder angeln, wie er will.

Ich kanns nur ums Verr**** nicht leiden, wenn irgendwelche protopubertären Jüngelchen mit nem dreiviertel Jahr "Angelerfahrung" und lila Japan-Spielzeugtackle die "Plumpsangler" beleidigen und ganz großartig tönen, Naturköderfischen sei nicht waidgerecht usw.

Da hörts bei mir echt auf. Zudem zeugt das IMO von steigender Naturentfremdung auch beim Angeln - wer Tauwürmer, Maden und Köderfische eklig findet, sollte sich IMO ein anderes Hobby suchen. Denn klinisch reines Angeln ist nun mal ne ganz gewaltige Illusion (auch wenns vielleicht auf irgendwelchen Videos mit boxensprengender Hintergrundmusik anders aussehen mag).


----------



## zokker (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Heute ist man ja schon bald ein Saurier, wenn man nur spazieren geht und  nicht walkt, trekkt, oder wie besinnungslos mit Stöcken in der Gegend  herumstochert. Das färbt dann natürlich auch auf den Nachwuchs beim  Angeln ab. Was man da performed, das muss auch was hermachen und man  muss was herzeigen können.


 Sehr schön Andal#6, man sieht ja heutzutage auch immer mehr Werbeträger rumlaufen ala SPEZIAL TEAM ...
Ich finde es auch unmöglich wenn die Angel vom Design nicht zu den Klamotten passt, aber die Angelindustrie wird hier bestimmt auch noch tätig werden.))


----------



## bombe20 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Heute ist man ja schon bald ein Saurier, wenn man nur spazieren geht und nicht walkt, trekkt, oder wie besinnungslos mit Stöcken in der Gegend herumstochert.



dazu mußt du heute nicht mal so grau werden wie du. |supergri meine ganz eigenen erfahrungen zum thema habe ich als ausbilder bei einem bildungsträger gemacht. und bis ich die 40 reiße, sind des noch ein paar jahre.



Andal schrieb:


> Aber das schlimmste, was man einem Anfänger antun kann, ist sich als Oberlehrer aufzumandeln und mit „Du musst...!“ auf ihn einzudozieren. [...]  Als „Rotzbub“ haben wir doch auch immer das glatte Gegenteil von dem am liebsten gemacht, was die Alten von uns wollten.



es ist auch das recht der jugend, sich an der alten generation zu reiben. nur sollte die vernunft dann irgendwann doch durchscheinen. man will denen ja nichts böses. im gegenteil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> es ist auch das recht der jugend, sich an der alten generation zu reiben. nur sollte die vernunft dann irgendwann doch durchscheinen. man will denen ja nichts böses. im gegenteil.



Naja, viele "gute, erfahrene" Angler wollen auch schlicht aus reinem Fischneid, dass Anfänger zuerst mal mit Friedfischen "angeln lernen", statt lecker Raubfisch zu fangen.....

Darf man auch nicht unterschätzen...


----------



## Esox60 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



neukieler schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings an immer mehr junganglern stört, ist, dass alle versuchen sich von Firmen sponsern zu lassen. Ob im angelladen, der hafencity oder sonst wo....ständig höre ich von 16 jährigen knirpsen dass sie von firma x oder y gesponsert werden, oder es evtl. Bald werden wenn sie noch so und so viele fotos einschicken. Da ist denen auch jedes mittel recht. Ein zander wird gefangen, ihm nacheiander jeder erdenkliche köder ins Maul gestopft und mal von rechts und mal von links fotografiert,  dann wird der fisch 50 meter weiter geschleppt und nochmals abgelichtet um zu suggerieren man habe jetzt mind. 5 zander gefangen. Dabei ist auch das coole auftreten mit cappy und kaputzenpulli sehr wichtig...und immer schön cool gucken. Da hört für mich der eigentliche sinn des angelns auf. Wenn die freude über gefangene fische, der profitgier weichen muss.



Das ist ebenfalls ein mediales Problem, dem die Erziehung im Elternhaus und Vereinsumfeld oft nichts entgegenstellt.

Es gibt in den Köpfen vieler Jugendlicher nur zwei Möglichkeiten sein späteres Leben zu gestalten.
1. Ich versuche in einer Talentshow eine Strophe eines Liedes ohne schwere Texthänger zu singen,und bin dann Superstar.
2. Ich stelle meinen 70 er Zander bei YouTube ein, und werde dannach Angelguide und lasse mich von Shimano mit Reichtum überhäufen.
3. Zur Not geht auch Gangsterrapper.#d

Man darf jungen Menschen nicht die Träume rauben, aber eine geziehlte Einflußnahme zur realistischen Lebenseinstellung wäre manchmal hilfreich.


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich sehs auch nicht gern wenn Hinz und Kunz Prüfung machen um dann gleich mit der Spinne alles unsicher zu machen.
Manchen liegt das Angeln im Blut und fangen schon mit sehr jungen Jahren damit an, Rotaugen als Köfis für den Onkel fangen usw.
Ich will damit nicht sagen dass Menschen die später mit dem Angeln  anfangen keine passionierten Angler werden oder sind, bezogen aufs  sofortige Loslegen mit der Spinne denke ich aber dass Angeln hier nur  zum zeitvertreib dienen soll, ein kleines, aufregendes Hobby nebenbei.
Die Spinnfischerei is ja eine Welt für sich. Die Ungebundenheit, die zig versch. Köder und Gerätschaften, den  Fisch mit Plastik zu überlisten, dass es jede Sekunde knallen kann und  man das sofort mitbekommt...

Das spielt alles mit rein, v.A. in der heutigen Zeit.
Da geht man abends angeln, prescht seine überteuerten Lifestyle-Wobbler für ne Stunde durchs Wasser, dann wars das wieder.
Keiner plant mehr nen Ansitz, weil man weiss ja nicht ob was dazwischen kommt. Ausserdem ist es ja auch langweilig.
DA brauchts Action beim Angeln, und wenns nur das 5minütliche Köder wechseln ist. Dem Jagdtrieb eine Stunde verfallen, nicht großartig nachdenken müssen, Katharsis.
Am Ende vom Tag redet man sich noch ein etwas echtes erlebt zu haben, profiliert sich als Gegenstück zu dieser Gesellschaft, in der man auf facebook gegen Tierquälerei ist aber kurz drauf Nuggets frisst, und schaut sich nach neuen Wobblern um.


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ja nee, is klar. Wieviele Angler werden realistischerweise wirklich gesponsort?

Qualifizieren mich gute 50 Hechte, einige Zander, zahllose Heringe und Hornis und einige Dorsche und Mefos pro Jahr zum gesponsorten Angler, der seinen Kram nicht mehr bezahlen muss? 

Das können die doch nicht ernsthaft glauben? Is die Verdummung schon soweit fortgeschritten??


----------



## zokker (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ach, Ihr immer mit „lecker Raubfisch“ 
 Schöner gebackener Kräuterkarpfen, frische Heringe gebraten, sauer eingelegte Bratplötze oder Aal in allen Formen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Man muss aber auch bedenken, das das specialisieren auf bestimmte Fischarten vor 20-25 Jahren noch nicht so ausgeprägt war.
An meinem damaligen Vereinssee wurde ich regelrecht verarscht " na du einsamer Spinner" , nur weil ich zur einer Handvoll Leuten gehörte die dort mit der Spinnrute gefischt haben. Und an dem See gabs 3 ansässige Vereine.
Heutzutage muss man da am 01.05 wenn der Hecht auf geht  schon im Gänsemarsch hinter den anderen ums Wasser latschen.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Aber bei all dem für und wider, was jugend und raubfischangelei angeht, darf man nicht außer acht lassen, dass es doch super ist wie viele junge leute ihr geld in angel equipment, anstatt in Alkohol kippen und kiffzeug investieren. Lieber hab ich nen haufen teenager neben mir an der elbe stehen und da herum posen, als das ich sie im park oder vor dem supermarkt rumpöbelnd antreffe. Auch sehe ich immer mehr Gruppen in der s bahn mit ruten in der hand statt nem bier.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Interessant welche Blickwinkel hier entstehen, an die ich gar nicht gedacht hatte. Hut ab.


Klar ist es bequemer die Spinnrute zu schnappen, den Rucksack um zu hängen und ans Wasser zu dackeln. Man muss keine Angst haben, dass die Maden unterwegs aufgehen usw.


Aber für mich zählen Raubfische zu der Speerspitze unserer Gewässer. Als ob es nix anderes gebe, was sich zu fangen lohnt.... das finde ich schade.


Und da sich inzwischen 80% auf die Raubfischangellei eingeschossen hat - bleibt unterm Strich weniger für den einzelnen über was Fänge usw. angeht. Klar gibts dann irgendwann lange Gesichter...


----------



## Rannebert (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Danke euch - viele bestätigen ja meinen Eindruck.
> 
> 
> War gestern mit dem Kollegen am Rhein im Buhnenfeld. Im Janaur zwischen nicht ganz so tiefen Buhnen habe ich mir nicht so viel erhofft was Fisch angeht. Gab immerhin 2 Hechte für mich (wenn auch kleine)... Kollege ist abgeschneidert und hat mich ernsthaft gefragt was er falsch mache.
> ...



Beim feedern zB hätte er natürlich die Köderführung gelernt gehabt!
Gibt wenig Sinn. Denn egal wann man mit dem spinnen anfängt, lernen muss man es trotzdem erstmal. Egal, was man vorher wie und womit geangelt hat.
Und wenn er nichts fängt, dann würde er das anders auch nicht machen. Ich gebe da nur in sofern Recht, dass er alleine vermutlich noch mehr aufgeschmissen wäre, weil er nicht einmal wüsste, wo Fisch zu finden sein könnte. Aber auch das kann man heutzutage alles irgendwo im Netz nachlesen, und dann bedingt aufs eigene Gewässer übertragen.

Leider selber den Wind aus den Segeln genommen.


----------



## bombe20 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, viele "gute, erfahrene" Angler wollen auch schlicht aus reinem Fischneid, dass Anfänger zuerst mal mit Friedfischen "angeln lernen", statt lecker Raubfisch zu fangen.....
> Darf man auch nicht unterschätzen...



das war auch mehr allgemein gedacht und nicht direkt aufs angeln bezogen.

wenn ich mich aber mit meinen lehrgangsteilnehmern vom fischereischein unterhalte, sind die doch recht baff, was man mit einer einfachen grundmontage am 20€-stock fangen kann. 
dafür haben einige innerhalb des letzten jahres mehrere 100€ ausgegeben und das oben erwähnte teure, moderne equipment bis zum schlauchboot im keller und waren weniger erfolgreich.


----------



## zokker (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



neukieler schrieb:


> Aber bei all dem für und wider, was jugend und raubfischangelei angeht, darf man nicht außer acht lassen, dass es doch super ist wie viele junge leute ihr geld in angel equipment, anstatt in Alkohol kippen und kiffzeug investieren. Lieber hab ich nen haufen teenager neben mir an der elbe stehen und da herum posen, als das ich sie im park oder vor dem supermarkt rumpöbelnd antreffe. Auch sehe ich immer mehr Gruppen in der s bahn mit ruten in der hand statt nem bier.


na das ja mal ne tolle Beobachtung - alle Nichtangler sind Säufer, Raucher und Kiffer???


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

@zokker....

Das hab ich doch niemals gesagt..
Genauso wie nicht JEDER jungangler gleich ein spinnfanatiker ist. 
Ich Wollte damit nur sagen dass ich es immer gern sehe junge leute am wasser zu treffen, und nicht in parks oder vorm computer rumhängen.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

@ Rannebert






Beim Feedern hätte er nicht die Köderführung gelernt - aber es wäre allein um die Motivation auszubauen und zu festigen besser, als gleich Stundenlang und voller Hoffnung den Shad auszuwerfen und nach Stunden immer noch nix am Haken zu haben. Mit dem Hintergrundwissen was ich meine ist nicht nur das pure Angeln gemeint, sondern Dinge wie Standplätze usw.


Wenn ich weiss, wo im Winter die Rotaugen stehen - habe ich zu 90% die Stellen gefunden, an denen sich Zander und Hecht ebenfalls aufhalten werden  Alles aus dem Netz zu ziehen klappt nämlich nicht... eigene Erfahrungen oder jmd zu habe der seine mit einem teilt ist besser.


----------



## zokker (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



neukieler schrieb:


> @zokker....
> 
> Das hab ich doch niemals gesagt..
> Genauso wie nicht JEDER jungangler gleich ein spinnfanatiker ist.
> Ich Wollte damit nur sagen dass ich es immer gern sehe junge leute am wasser zu treffen, und nicht in parks oder vorm computer rumhängen.


Die meisten jungen Leute sind nicht dumm, hängen irgendwo rum oder sind süchtig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



zokker schrieb:


> Die meisten jungen Leute sind nicht dumm, hängen irgendwo rum oder sind süchtig.


Ähem, schon mal was von Handy, Smartphone und Facebook gehört?


----------



## Purist (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das können die doch nicht ernsthaft glauben? Is die Verdummung schon soweit fortgeschritten??



Ist sie und es funktioniert. Schau mal auf YT wieviele "Nachahmer" es inzwischen zu dem kommerziellen "Experten"-Filmchen gibt. Nicht wenige präsentieren dann in der Manier der "Vorbilder" 10-20min ihren Angeltag, an dem sie, oh wunder, nichts beim Spinnangeln erwischen |rolleyes

Das mit dem Sponsoring klappt bei solchen Leuten auch, da fallen dann zwar nur 1-2 Kunstköder zum testen ab, aber die bleiben dann auch dran und investieren kräftig in das Hobby |rolleyes


----------



## zokker (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ähem, schon mal was von Handy, Smartphone und Facebook gehört?


 Eh vermiese mir mal nicht meinen Glauben. Die sollen schließlich mal meine Rente bezahlen.#h


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich glaube aber auch das FR33 einen anderen Aspekt im Hinterkopf hat.
Als ich vor 21Jahren im zarten Alter von 16 meinen ersten 1m+ gefangen habe, und ich war allein unterwegs, hab ich mir fast in die Hose geschixxen als der Hecht im halbdunkeln zum landen vor mir auftauchte.
In einer solchen Situation können einem Anfänger auch viele Fehler passieren die für einem selber , aber auch für den Fisch üble Folgen haben könnten.


----------



## Rannebert (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Rannebert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon klar mit den Standplätzen und dem ziehen aus dem Netz, daher auch der Zusatz bedingt.
Ich angel auch erst seit Mai 2013 und bin direkt mit dem spinnen eingestiegen, ohne jemanden an der Hand zu haben, der mich mit nimmt, und mir das eine oder andere erklärt. Meine gesteckten Ziele für letztes Jahr hab ich trotzdem erreicht, mit Ausdauer und ein wenig denken, und vor allem informieren und übertragen.
Klar hatte ich auch genug Schneidertage dabei, aber die hab ich lieber, als irgendwo zu sitzen und drauf zu warten, dass endlich mal ein Fisch beisst. Da hätte man mir auch noch so oft sagen können, dass ich besser nicht mit dem Spinnfischen anfangen soll, gehört hätte ich trotzdem nicht. Wäre mir zu langweilig, und nicht reizvoll genug. Und ausserdem sitze ich sonst schon genug! 

Aber so unterscheiden sich nunmal die Meinungen, und jemanden da rein reden zu wollen ist der falsche Weg. Manche müssen nun mal auf die harte Tour lernen und auf die Nase fallen. :q


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

@ Pinhead


rischtisch. Das wäre ein weiterer Punkt. Inzwischen weiss ich wie man nen Fisch drillt und wie man die BREMSE der Rolle im Drill bedient 


Hängerlösen war auch sowas... hatte keine 15min gedauert bis der erste Köder in der packung fest hing. Er ersucht mit Gewallt den hänger zu lösen - ich schnell eingeschritten bevor es Carbon-Kleinholz gab...Kurz den Schnipstrick gezeigt... Köder gerettet - Kollege happy. Beim nächsten mal hat er es geschafft.


@ Rannerle


korrekt - er lernt nun, dass nicht jeder Tag ein Fangtag ist und es nicht Fische fangen, sondern Angeln heisst ;D


Hat wieder nix direkt mit dem Angeln zu tun, aber wenn er die halbe Kiste innerhalb von 2 stunden dort lässt, ist die Motivation auch im Keller...


----------



## GeorgeB (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



> Rannebert schrieb:
> Ich angel auch erst seit Mai 2013 und bin direkt mit dem spinnen  eingestiegen, ohne jemanden an der Hand zu haben, der mich mit nimmt,  und mir das eine oder andere erklärt. *Meine gesteckten Ziele für letztes  Jahr hab ich trotzdem erreicht,* mit Ausdauer und ein wenig denken, und  vor allem informieren und übertragen.



Vielleicht bringst du damit beiläufig den Unterschied zwischen den 60/70ern und heute auf den Punkt. 

Ich habe als kleiner Bengel vor über 40 Jahren mit der Angelei begonnen. Und ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, mit jemals Ziele fürs Angeln gesteckt zu haben. Angeln war für mich, abgesehen von einem Ausrutscher in die Jugend-Wettfischerei der 70er, immer nur Entspannung. Natürlich auch mal leckerer Fisch fürs nächste Essen. Nicht aber Raum für Ehrgeiz. #6


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

@ GeorgeB: Wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht. Natürlich geh ich ans Wasser, um was zu fangen. Aber Ziele? Beim Angeln??? Hab ich nicht. Eher den Wunsch, möglichst viel mal zu machen und zu probieren (schleppen, Mefo im Süßwasser, Zander im Strom, Wels mit Spinrute usw. usw....). Da gehts nicht primär um den Fang!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Gäbe es wie früher richtige Wett- und Preisangeln, Qualifikationen über Vereine, Bezirke, Land bis zur Nationalmannschaft mit entsprechendem Ansehen, dann würden sicher viele Jugendliche auch stippen, feedern und matchen statt spinnen...  

Nur auch mal so zum überlegen...............


----------



## Surf (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Hm,
Es ist mir am Rhein auch stark aufgefallen, dasviele Neulinge mit bemerkenswerter Spinnausrüstung unterwegs sind.  Ich schiebe das vorallem auf das sehr ansprechende Marketing der Firmen für ihre Produkte.
Verständlicherweise ( oder leider ?) wird aber nicht mitkommuniziert das man sich 
beim Spinnen erstmal seine Sporen verdienen muss, gerade an schwierigen Gewässern, die häufig auch die mit den dicksten Fischen sind. 
Ich habe häufig das Gefühl das es in solchen Situationen dann zu sehr um Tackel geht, als um schlichte Ausdauer (beim Karpfenangepn ähnlich).  Obwohl ich es auch allein gemacht habe finde ich heute das es keine gute Idee ist, sich das Spinnfischen selber beizubr
ingen es bringt mehr sich erfahrenen Angler anzuschließen anstatt Stunden im Angelladen zu verbringen.
Das grundlegende Techniken anderer Angeltechniken  vielleicht nicht aus dem FF beherrscht werden find ich nicht schlimm. 
Ich finde es sehr mutig gleich mit Spinnangeln zu beginnen und das meine ich echt positiv!


----------



## Rannebert (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Vielleicht bringst du damit beiläufig den Unterschied zwischen den 60/70ern und heute auf den Punkt.
> 
> Ich habe als kleiner Bengel vor über 40 Jahren mit der Angelei begonnen. Und ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, mit jemals Ziele fürs Angeln gesteckt zu haben. Angeln war für mich, abgesehen von einem Ausrutscher in die Jugend-Wettfischerei der 70er, immer nur Entspannung. Natürlich auch mal leckerer Fisch fürs nächste Essen. Nicht aber Raum für Ehrgeiz. #6



Jein. Meine Ziele waren recht einfach.
Fange je einmal maßig (ausser Barsch, da ist hier alles gross genug zum entnehmen #q) Hecht, Zander und Barsch.
Das ist nicht unbedingt eine unmögliche Aufgabe für gute 7 Monate angeln. Auch wenn die Zander es mir natürlich nicht leicht gemacht haben.

Klar ist das eine andere Einstellung zu früher und heute, mit der Rute ans Wasser zu gehen, und zu schauen was beisst. Aber da kommt ja schon einer Unterschiede zum Vorschein, beim Strecke machen hat man ein anderes Erlebnis von Umgebung und Natur, als recht still auf einer Stelle sitzend. Und ich suche mir meine Entspannung nun mal anders und auch ein klein bisschen Ehrgeiz darf da nicht fehlen. Leistungsdruck habe ich dadurch noch lange nicht! :m


----------



## zokker (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



pinhead schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber auch das FR33 einen anderen Aspekt im Hinterkopf hat.
> Als ich vor 21Jahren im zarten Alter von 16 meinen ersten 1m+ gefangen habe, und ich war allein unterwegs, hab ich mir fast in die Hose geschixxen als der Hecht im halbdunkeln zum landen vor mir auftauchte.
> In einer solchen Situation können einem Anfänger auch viele Fehler passieren die für einem selber , aber auch für den Fisch üble Folgen haben könnten.


Und dann muss Jeremy Wade wieder ran
*à la* 
*JUNGANGLER VOM HECHT ANGEGRIFFEN*


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



zokker schrieb:


> Und dann muss Jeremy Wade wieder ran
> *à la*
> *JUNGANGLER VOM HECHT ANGEGRIFFEN*



Und der dann auch als Schneider nach Hause geht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



> finde ich heute das es keine gute Idee ist, sich das Spinnfischen selber beizubr
> ingen es bringt mehr sich erfahrenen Angler anzuschließen anstatt Stunden im Angelladen zu verbringen.


Na ja, wenn man "nichtsahnend" mit schwer zu führenden Twitchbaits etc loszieht, vielleicht schon. Auch Gummiangeln ist nochmal ne andere Nummer.

ABER: 

Ganz normales Spinnern/Blinkern ist nun wirklich nicht sonderlich schwer, wenn man sich nicht komplett doof anstellt. Und auch nicht sooo teuer - selbst wenn man Marken-Blechköder wie Mepps etc. kauft.

Erstmal anständig werfen lernen und dann kontinuierlich gerade einkurbeln. Schon das kann erste Fangerfolge bringen.

Dann stückweise weiter ausbauen mit den ersten Spinnstopps, unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen, Einholgeschwindigkeiten usw.

Da lernt man schon sehr viel, das sich später auch bestens zum Wobbeln etc. verwenden lässt. Inklusive Hängerlösen und -vermeiden usw.

Dann kommt irgendwann der erste, auch noch gut grade reindrehbare Crankbait.

Und jedes Mal bestehen bereits sehr realistische Erfolgsschancen.

Wenn die Ausrüstung wenigstens einigermaßen passt und einem jemand mal die Bedeutung eines Stahlvorfachs/Wirbels/Snaps erklärt hat, kann man sich das Spinnen auf diese Weise super selbst beibringen.

Man braucht dazu erstmal auch noch keine brettharte Rute wie zum Jiggen etc., Geflecht ebenfalls nicht - auch Gummifische lassen sich erstmal an normaler Mono wunderbar gerade wien Blinker reinkurbeln. Reicht als "Gummi-Ersteinsatz" ebenfalls völlig.

Das heißt: Keine Stunden im Laden verbringen, sondern aktiv am Wasser mit entsprechender Geduld (!!!). Die Bedeutung von "Strecke machen" erkennen. Und sich dabei ganz automatisch von der "Silbertablett- bzw. Wunder-auf-ex"-Mentalität verabschieden. Wer wirklich vom Angeln geflasht ist, sieht das als reizvolle, interessante Herausforderung und nicht als Frustpotential.

Von nix kommt nunmal nix - Erfahrung (inkl. derb im Schlamm abgesoffene Gummistiefel, vollgeregneter Kragen, vermüffelte Jacke, eiskalte Hände und Messer-Cuts im Daumen) kann man nicht kaufen, die muss man machen.

Jede traditionell blinkerwerfende Minute ist fürn Anfänger daher viel wertvoller als stundenlanges Twitch-Theoriegelaber oder YT-Helden-Geglotze.

Das funzt schon - man darf nur nicht meinen, unbedingt Wunder welche Spezialausrüstung zu brauchen. Wenn grade nix anderes leist- oder verfügbar, halt mit ner halbwegs brauchbaren Tele-Spinne. Auch damit lässt es sich blinkern und fangen.

Zudem bietet Blech für wenig Geld ein extrem großes Modifizierungspotential: Man kann es mit ganz einfachen Mitteln fängig "frisieren", Lauftiefe mit Vorschaltblei verändern usw.

Will sagen: 

Anstatt gleich fünf teure und kompliziert zu führende Wobbler zu kaufen, lieber erstmal fünf Meppse in Standardfarben, Einzelhaken dran (zwecks besserer/schnellere "Trailer-Anbringbarkeit) - und dann her mit den Exzenterstangen, Billo-Gummi-Tintenfischen, roten Plastikflossen, Twisterschwänzen, Wollfadenbüscheln usw.

Kann man X coole Kombis mit ganz wenigen "Hauptködern" basteln und sehr kreativ sein. 

Zudem ist es ungemein befriedigend, wenn eine selbst ausgedachte/gebastelte (= so nicht direkt von der Stange kaufbare) Kombi zum Fangerfolg führt. 

Jedenfalls wesentlich befriedigender, als bereits nach zwei erfolglosen Wunderwobbler-Einsatzstunden mit 50 kostspieligen Hängern frustriert über den Gesamausrüstungsverkauf nachzudenken.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Es meldet sich ein Jugendlicher! 

Allerdings bin ich nicht mit den typischen Einsteigern zu vergleichen, da ich schon, seit ich mich erinnern kann am Wasser dabei bin.
Ich hab noch eine "alte" Ausbildung genossen, die, jetzt im Nachhinein komplett durchdacht und wirklich perfekt erscheint.

Ganz am Anfang mit vllt. 3-4 Jahren war ich immer bei meinem Opa dabei, wobei das eher Würmer baden war. Damals im Main, tagsüber mit Grundblei, Wurm und dicken Allroundhaken, und doch, oh Wunder, wir fingen noch Aale. Irgendwann hat bei meinem Opa dann das Angeln immer mehr nachgelassen. Nachdem meine Mutter dann mit ihrem Bruder mal geredet hatte, wurde ich kurzerhand bei diesem geparkt. Da war ich ca. 8-10. Ich erinner mich noch wie heute daran, als wir direkt am Ufer auf dem Schelch standen, ich fragte, was wir denn jetzt angeln, und er mir kommentarlos die kurze Stippe in die Hand drückte. Kurz danach kam die Frage, wer mir denn gezeigt hätte, wie man angelt 
Dann bekam ich die richtige Tiefeneinstellung gezeigt, erklärt, etc. 
Den ganzen Tag nur Köfis gefangen, die dann in den Privatteich wanderten und auf ihre Verwendung warteten. Ca 1 Jahr wurde ich immer zum Stippen mitgenommen. 

Danach gings dann zum Feeder auf große Klodeckel und Rotaugen im Main, dies "damals" noch gab, und von der Familie geschätzt waren (Als Fischküchle). Hat mir damals nich sonderlich Spaß gemacht. Auch das ein oder andere mal gings mit kleinen Köfis auf Barsche. Erst mit 12 oder 13 wurde ich dann zum Kunstköderfischen mitgenommen. Hinter der Staustufe vom Boot aus mit Rapfenblei. Wie heute weiß ich noch, wie wir dicke Rapfen, Hechte und Barsche fingen, seltener mal nen Zander. 
Das war dann auch mal der Ausflug, wo ich mir mit nem Rapfenblei die Hose ans Knie getacktert hab, was mich allerdings nicht langfristig vom Angeln abgehalten hat.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch einen Verein in der Nähe gefunden, wo die damalige Jugenarbeit wirklich exzellent war ( Danke an der Stelle nochmal dafür! )
Es gab im Jahr ca. 12 Fischen, die entweder Einzelwettkämpfe waren oder in die Gesamtwertung zum Jahresende liefen. Die Hälfte der Fischen am Main, die andere Hälfte am vereinseigenen See. Die Jugend war komplett vom alter her gemischt, von 8 bis 18 Jahren war jedes Alter dabei. Auch waren die Fischen immer thematisch anders. Es gab ein reines Aalfischen, mal ein Karpfenfischen, mal Raubfisch, mal mit zugelosten Plätzen, mal freie Platzwahl, mal Weißfisch, etc.

Der 1. und 2. haben immer ihere Karpfenruten (Reine Karpfenfischer ) ausgeworfen, dann ihren Funkempfänger eingeschaltet, und sin rumgelaufen und haben immer Tipps und Erklärungen gegeben. Auch die älteren Jugendlichen warn immer bereit Sachen zu erklärn, etc.
Die Jugendabteilung hat sich dann darum gekümmert, dass die, die n Fischereischein machen wollten, ihren Kurs und die Prüfung ohne großartige Eigenorganisation machen konnten (Bayern - Kurs vor Prüfung Pflicht)
In der Zeit hab ich auch meinen damaligen Tacklehändler kennen gelernt. damals war ich noch ohne Angelschein am Wasser gesessen. Er kam vorbei, meinte, ob ich denn überhaupt alleine Angeln darf. Auf meine beschämte "Nein-Antwort" hat er gesagt, ich soll kurz die Ruten rausnehmen, er holt nur sein Zeug und kommt dann vorbei 
Mit ihm hab ich noch einige Male geangelt, er wars auch, der mir gezeigt hat, wie man Zandern richtig mit Schwimmer nachstellt am Abend - So konnt ich aus dem eigentlich absolut Zanderungeeigneten See schon den ein oder anderen herauszaubern.
Als ich dann mit 14 endlich meinen Schein hatte gings endlich oft alleine los. Meine Mutter hat sich schon ständig beschwert, dass sie ständig fahrn muss 
An meinem 15. Geburtstag war am selben Abend auch Klassenfeier. Was meint ihr, wer am See saß? 
Hatte meinen Onkel als Gastfischer und einen Freund und seinen Vater eingeladen. Eigentlich wollte ich an ne ganz andere Stelle, die war aber schon besetzt. Deswegen was ganz neues ausprobiert, wo nie jemand saß. Während bei meinem Freund nichts ging, hat mein Onkel n dicken Run auf Boilie verpennt. Ich hätte Köfifetzen, und nachts auch ein gutes zuppeln. Mittags meinte mein Onkel noch, es gibt im See bestimmt dicke Aale. Nie hätte ich damit gerechnet dann auch einen mit 90 cm und um die 1,6 kg zu fangen.

Eine Woche später allein losgegangen, und, wie ichs mir damals noch angewöhnt hatte, morgens kurz vor Sonnenaufgang aufzustehen, und eine Rute auf Blinker umzubauen. Wollte damals spaßeshalber einen Baumarktgummifisch testen, der Steckensteif war. Einfach eingeleiert, und mein PB-Hecht bis heute sprang drauf an. Wunderbarer Zufall 

Zwischenzeitlich hat sich auch meine Ausrüstung kontinuierlich erweitert.
Eine teure Liege hab ich mir vom Geburtstagsgeld mal gekauft, über meinen Gerätehändler sehr günstig an ein gebrauchtes Rod-Hutchinson-Zelt gekommen, welches noch heute in Gebrauch is. " kräftige Karpfenruten inklusive Zubehör kamen über die Zeit auch dazu, da die wirklich aktiven 5-6 Leute im Verein Karpfenangler sind. Vor 3 Jahren wurde ich dann der inoffizielle Aalkönig des vereins, weil ich massig Schlangen aus dem "aalfrei geglaubten" See ziehen konnte. Spaßeshalber im frühen Frühjahr mit Wurm gleich 3 Ü90er in einer nacht, die nächsten Nächte jeweils 5 aale um die 70 cm. In dem Jahr war ich hauptsächlich auf Aal unterwegs.
Im nächsten Jahr wurde das Angeln weniger, lediglich eine Handvoll Nächte, und dann meist auf Karpfen. Hier konnte ich meinen vorläufig größten mit 25 Pfund erbeuten.
Das Folgejahr fing ich an mit einem ehemaligen Jugendkollegen zu angeln. Er hat damals mit dem Wallerfischen als mehr oder weniger erster angefangen. Mit 16/17 der einzige Wallerfischer im Verein. 
Mit ihm zusammen konnt ich dann meine ersten Kentnisse in dem gebiet erhaschen, wurde jedoch nie wirklich von den "Großmaulern" begeistert zu der Zeit. Hauptsächlich hab ich in besagtem Jahr gefeedert und mein Karpfenangeln ausgebaut.
Letztes Jahr war mein bisher teuerstes Angeljahr. Ich hab massig Geld für Pellets und Mais ausgegeben, dafür in der ersten Jahreshälfte aber auch ü20 Pfund Karpfen am Band auf die Matte gelegt. Ein Tag mit Karpfen unter 10 kg war ein schlechter Tag. Der höhepunkt lag bei 17 Karpfen in 8 Angelstunden, von 16 bist 36 Pfund. Gegen Frühsommer hatte ich dann wieder mehr Kontakt mit dem Vater eines guten Kumpels. Er hat damals vor der Wende oft in Jugoslawien auf Waller gefischt, allerdings seit 10 Jahren eigentlich gar nichts mehr geangelt. Trotzdem aber im verein seine Stunden geleistet, weil er jedes Jahr am Fest steif behauptet hat "Dieses Jahr geh ich wieder mehr angeln!". Dieses Jahr hab ich ihn dazu gedrängt 
er hat finanziell n großen Teil für das Futter beigesteuert, und wir haben einen Platz am Main über fast 3 Monate täglich gefüttert. Keine abnormen Mengen, aber jeden Tag regelmäßig zur selben Zeit. Ziel war es, sowohl ordentlich Fisch zum Feedern tagsüber zu haben, als auch ein reiches Buffet für für unsere Großen Räuber zu haben. Dafür hab ich mir meine Wallerausrüstung zugelegt, die mich mein gesamtes Ferienjobgeld gekostet hat :/
Wir haben Grundeln gefangen bis von hier nach China, viele große Rotaugen, Barben, Brachsen und Karpfen, 2 große hechte auf die Köfis an der U-Pose, 1 Waller gefangen, und 2 weitere Bisse bekommen.

Auch bekam ich von dem "älteren" Herrn gesagt, ich müsse ihm das Angeln wieder beibringen. Er selbst ist einfach nicht mehr auf Höhe der Zeit. Gesagt, getan. gerade im Bereich des Feederns/Pellet/Boilie-Angeln mittels Selbsthakmontage hab ich meine Kenntnisse weitergegeben. Das hat mir unglaublich Spaß gemacht, jemandem weiterzugeben, was ich weiß. 

Gegen Ende des letzten Jahres hab ich mich dann sehr mit dem Kunstköderfischen beschäftigt, gerade mit dem Gufi. Mit dem Kumpel aus der Jugendzeit zusammen Ruten, Rollen, Schnur und verschiedenste Fische zum Ausprobiern gekauft, und dann am See getestet. Da wir ne ziemlich große Dichte an mittleren hechten von ca. 60cm haben lief auch auch ziemlich gut, solange man sich nicht wirklich doof angestellt hat. Vor Allem haben wir verschiedenste Techniken probiert um rauszufinden, wo was am besten is. Selber Köder, anders geführt zum Beispiel. Es gab tage, wo der, der einfach eingeleiert hat, als Schneider heimging, während der Faulenzer 6 Hechte fing mit dem selben Köder. Das Faulenzen hat sich auch als am Effektivsten herausgestellt. Unsere Köderauswahl für den See is mittlerweile eigentlich abgeschlossen, wir wissen jetzt, worauf wir gut fangen. Am Main, selbes Spiel, jedoch mit einer größeren Köderbandbreite.Hier haben sich für unseren Gewässerabschnitt gut kleine Rapfenbleie, kleine Spinner, kleine Gufis, und am besten kleine, schlecht laufende Wobbler bewährt. Nicht tief, sondern direkt unter der Oberfläche geführt. Rapfen große Barsche und Hechte gingen an Land. Dieses Jahr wirds ähnlich laufen. Bis Mitte april auf Aal, danach Karpfen, im Sommer und Frühherbst auf Waller und gegen Ende wieder Kunstköder. Und Zwischendrin immer mal wieder Feedern oder einfach Köfi am Schwimmer oder auf Grund. Ausprobieren angesagt 

Schade find ichs nur, wie die aktuelle Jugendarbeit bei uns läuft. Da wird kaum noch was erklärt, sondern die Kerle in ihrem "Unwissen" gelassen. Viele wollen direkt immer nur Karpfen fischen, einfach weil das die dicksten Fische bei uns sind. 
Ich fange jetzt im nächsten Jahr noch stärker damit an, Jugendliche mitzunehmen und zu versuchen eine Art allgemeines Angeln zu zeigen, so, wie ichs auch gezeigt bekommen hab. danach kann man sich immer noch spezialisiern.

Zum Abschluss is zu sagen, dass ich mich bei allen bedanken möchte, die mich auf meinem bisherigen "Anglerischen Weg" begleitet haben und mir ihr Wissen weitergegeben haben. Ohne das würde ich wahrscheinlich garnicht mehr Angeln oder aber stur auf eine Fischart abzielen und dabei die Vielfalt der Möglichkeiten übersehen. Danke!

Allen anderen möchte ich hier sagen: Nehmt Jugendliche mit, zeigt verschiedenste Sachen und Angeltechniken. Die vorlieben zeigen sich dann von Alleine. Selbst wenn ihr nur auf Karpfen oder Zander oder sonst irgendeine fischart abzielt, nehmt die Stippe in die Hand, schmeißt die Feederrute aus und badet euren Gummifisch. Auf das ein Jungangler die verschiedenen Facetten des Angelns sieht!


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Yeah #6 

Auch der allerkleinste Fisch muss halt erstmal irgendwie überlistet werden - das ist doch grade der Kick dabei.

Wenn was beißt, hat man offenbar erstmal nix falsch gemacht - egal, wie groß das Beißende denn nu sein mag.

Kann man prima drauf aufbauen. Und wird sich dann später eventuell beim spezialisierten Spinnen sehr drüber freuen, wenn man den See etc. beispielsweise beim Ansitz-Posenangeln schon mal sorgfältig ausgelotet hat usw. Denn dabei offenbaren sich auch wüste Hängerstellen usw.

Lieber erstmal n paar Lotbleie (alternativ entsprechend schwere Steine, die kosten nix) abreißen als ne Horde teurer Kunstköder. Dann weiß man zumindest schon mal, wo man keinesfalls hinfeuern sollte. 

Son versunkener Baum kann schon stressig werden, wenn man nicht weiß, dass er da ist (und wie groß/breit er ist bzw. in welchem Winkel der Stamm genau verläuft). Diese Erfahrung kann man aber auch machen, ohne dabei gleich 15€+ unrettbar zu versenken.

Lieber mal 3 Std. am Stück ins präzise Loten/Grundabtasten investieren (nebenbei kann man ja durchaus weiter ansitzangeln) und dann ganz gezielt mit der Spinne angreifen als tagelang exklusiv spinnend, aber planlos, erfolglos und materialfressend abzufrusten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



pirschhirsch schrieb:


> jede traditionell blinkerwerfende minute ist fürn anfänger daher viel wertvoller als stundenlanges twitch-theoriegelaber oder yt-helden-geglotze.


#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



trollwut schrieb:


> es meldet sich ein jugendlicher!
> .........
> 
> ....................nehmt jugendliche mit, zeigt verschiedenste sachen und angeltechniken. Die vorlieben zeigen sich dann von alleine. Selbst wenn ihr nur auf karpfen oder zander oder sonst irgendeine fischart abzielt, nehmt die stippe in die hand, schmeißt die feederrute aus und badet euren gummifisch. Auf das ein jungangler die verschiedenen facetten des angelns sieht!



#6#6#6


----------



## MarcoZG (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich hab erst meinen Schein seit Oktober 2013 und fing auch gleich an mit einer Spinnrute und bin heute immer noch sehr begeistert davon,  obwohl ich erst 5 hechte gefangen habe in geschätzten 35 Angeltagen. 
Ich habe einfach keine lust an so einem Wetter , mich am Gewässer hinzusetzen.
Möchte es aber aufjedenfall an den warmen Tagen machen , da ich jemand bin der sehr viel liest und sehr gern wandert was sich dann gut verbindet.
Meine Kumpels mit den ich angele , sind alle nur auf Raubfisch und da ich von den lernen kann bin ich natürlich auch derzeit nur auf Raubfisch und im allgemeinen macht  es auch mehr Spaß in Gesellschaft zu angeln
Grüße


----------



## Affe (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich habe mir damals einen Stock geschnappt, ein bisschen Schnur dran, Pose und Haken und bin einfach an einen kleinen Graben gezogen. Hab natürlich nicht gefangen weil ich einfach nur am rum spielen war 

An meinem Geburtstag habe ich dann von meinem Onkel meine erste richtige Angelrute bekommen und der hat mich ab da an mit genommen und mir vieles gezeigt.

Allerdings habe ich mich etwas weiter entwickelt mit der Zeit. Denn eine Kette anstatt einem Stahlvorfach finde ich doch irgendwie nicht so optimal. 

Aber nach wie vor bevorzuge ich das Ansitzen, das ist einfach entspannender. Spinnfischen ist für mich nur etwas wenn man ganz spontan mal für ein Stündchen ans Wasser will.

Ich angel nach wie vor mir Würmern und Köderfischen, aber eigentlich nur Nachts, über Tag geh ich irgendwie nicht gerne Angeln . Seit letztem Jahr ist das Karpfen angeln dazu gekommen, da ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen bin das ich keine Aale mehr fangen möchte aufgrund des Bestandes usw Zu dem kann man auch mal Kurzfristig los und muss nicht vorher extra Köderfische fangen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich finde es auch seltsam, wie heutzutage dieser oft krampfhafte "Zielfisch-Flash" entsteht.

Jeder hat seine Lieblingsfische, ganz klar. Aber zumindest bei mir haben sich diese Lieblingsfische erst langsam durch das Fangen derselben inkl. der Methoden etabliert.

Durch Ausprobieren verschiedenster Sachen hat sich einfach im Lauf der Jahre gezeigt, was ich persönlich am coolsten finde. Ganz von selbst. So weiß ich z. B. auch, dass ich mit Fliegenfischen nullstens was anfange

Da wurde ich mal als Jungangler mitgenommen - hat mich auch bei mehrmaliger Ausführung nullstens geflasht. Nicht wg. Fangerfolgen, sondern einfach von der "Bedienung" an sich. Hat mir einfach nicht gefallen.

Nach einer in jungen Jahren erfolgten Fangsättigung mit Satzkarpfen auf Primitiv-Laufbleimontage hab ich bis heute keinen Bock auf Rüssler. Die können so groß sein, wie sie wollen - ich hab einfach keinen Bock auf die. 

Höchstens mal noch bei Gelegenheit pirschend mit Schwimmbrot, leichter Pose usw. Und Festblei-Angeln ist für mich so ziemlich das Ödeste, was es überhaupt nur gibt. Da muss man ja nicht mal mehr selbst anschlagen.

Auch das hat sich aber nur schrittweise automatisch durch Machen herauskristallisiert. Ich schaue aber bestimmt nicht auf begeisterte Festblei-Angler herab oder laber die dumm zu. Denn denen bockts das genauso, wie es mir andere Dinge bocken.

Nebenerscheinung insofern: Wenn man selbst schon alles mögliche getestet hat, neigt man IMO auch viel weniger dazu, auf "Szenefremde" herabzuschauen.

Weil man weiß, dass andere Angelarten und Zielfische genauso Spaß machen. Vielfalt gewinnt auch in diesem Fall. Man rechnet sich dann einfach keiner beschränkten Szene zu, sondern ist einfach nur ein Angler. Letztendlich haben wir doch alle ne Rute mit nem Haken dran in der Hand.

Heutzutage scheint man aber eher seinen Zielfisch im Internet zu finden, sich fanatisch darauf einzuschießen, n Haufen "nötiges" Spezialgeraffel zu kaufen und dann bei Misserfolg ebenso fanatisch abzufrusten. Inklusive Selbstabgrenzung als Religion.

Was sich dann u. U. auch im kompensatorischen Frustablassen mittels Diskriminierung von Plumps-, Spinn-, Hecht, Stipp- oder sonstwie nicht der eigenen Beschränktheitswelt angehörenden "Feindanglern" äußert.

Und dabei komplett blind für die anderen reizvollen Facetten des Angelns zu sein. Die Kehrseite der Individualisierung.

Da sägt man sich doch selbst ein gigantisches Stück Attraktivität und Facettenreichtum vom Hobby ab.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

@PirschHirsch

Was meinst du mit "IMO" hab das heute schon häufiger gelesen. Google sagt mir da einiges zu, nix was passend wäre. "In my oppinion" Vielleicht?


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Exakt. Quasi "meiner persönlichen Meinung nach".


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Alles klar...wieder was dazu gelernt im abkürzungswald ^^..

Schuldigung für die unterbrechung. Weiter machen


----------



## kati48268 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Warum neigen eigentlich 
-seit ewigen Zeiten- 
alte Säcke dazu,
die Jugend missionarisch darüber aufklären zu müssen,
was deren "richtiger Weg" ist?
Wobei sie zumeist, 
als sie selbst jung waren,
ihren Weg auch auf eigene Faust finden wollten.
|kopfkrat

Ein bißchen mehr "angeln und angeln lassen"
stände der Anglei verdammt gut!

Gruß,
der ebenfalls alte Sack
Kati.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Warum neigen eigentlich
> -seit ewigen Zeiten-
> alte Säcke dazu,
> die Jugend missionarisch darüber aufklären zu müssen,
> ...



Tja...das ist nunmal den generationenkonflikt...den gabs damals und wirds auch wohl immer geben


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Dass der Trend seit Jahren zum Spinnfischen geht, ist bekannt - aber warum ist das eig so? Sind Weissfische oder das Ansitzangeln out?



Hallo,

ja, Ansitzangeln ist out und Weissfische schmecken nicht und
überhaupt haben die, die so angeln wie manche ausländische Mitbürger überhaupt keine Ahnung.

Und die Händler verdienen auch nicht an denen die bloss mal´ne Packung Maden kaufen, und cooler sieht´s sowieso aus wenn ....

Mann, nicht gemerkt?

Kommerz war schon immer, aber nun (auch Dank Internet) haben ein paar Gestalten richtig geschnallt wo der Hammer hängt.

Streetfishing, Catch & Release is mittlerweile eh Standard, Amerika läßt grüßen!

Kein Gewässer aus dem man bedenkenlos einen Fisch essen kann, aber dick auf Sportangler.

So ähnlich ist der Trend hier doch auch.

Es geht nur noch ums Geld, und die Matchangler hat´s ganz arm erwischt.

Man muss sich nur mal angucken was man alles brauchen soll um überhaupt erstmal ans Wasser zu dürfen.

Ohne Zahlen oder Statistiken rezitieren zu können spekulier ich mal so daher (vielleicht ist ja ein Fachmann in der Nähe der mich wiederlegen oder aber auch bestätigen kann?) das es mit den Anglern ähnlich wie bei den Jägern ist.

Jäger ohne Ende, aber kein Schwein geht auf die Jagd, oder schießt wenns drauf ankommt nicht, mit dem Ergebnis daß trotz steigender Jägerzahlen der Wildbestand in ungesundem Maße (Pendant bei Fischarten bitte selber raten!) wächst.

Höher, schneller und weiter lässt sich nicht zwangsläufig auf den Angelsport anwenden, oder etwa doch?

Frag doch mal einen Händler was der dir alles einpacken würde.

Unter 300,00 Euro (wird immer angepasst bei entsprechenden Meldungen von Händlern / bisher 1 indirekte Meldung) kommst du da nicht weg, und dabei ist für Rute und Rolle noch nicht einmal das Gros der Summe einkalkuliert.

Ist doch wahr.

Trotzdem Petri Heil,

S. F***k


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> warum neigen eigentlich
> -seit ewigen zeiten-
> alte säcke dazu,
> die jugend missionarisch darüber aufklären zu müssen,
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



neukieler schrieb:


> Tja...das ist nunmal den generationenkonflikt...den gabs damals und wirds auch wohl immer geben



Hallo,

hab ich nicht aufgepasst?

Ist hier noch was zum missionieren oder vielleicht sogar UMERZIEHEN.

Wusste gar nicht das das vom Alter abhängig.

Also ich kenn da so einige meines Alter und auch Jüngere die ziehen vielleicht Register wenn denen mal was nicht passt ... (Und man kriegst nicht mal immer mit, so´n Scheiss, und manchmal wird sogar die Netiquette verletzt) da wird einem ganz blümerant.

Missionieren liegt im Wesen der Europäer, glaubt mir.
Keiner kann das so gut wie wir.

Und in Deutschland macht man bekanntlich was man gut kann, und in der Regel machen das auch alle hier, früher oder später.

Also, schau zu und und mach mit. Lieber heute als morgen! Denn morgen könnte der Rauch schon verflogen sein!

Viele Grüße von hier aus,

S. F***k


----------



## bombe20 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gäbe es wie früher richtige Wett- und Preisangeln, Qualifikationen über Vereine, Bezirke, Land bis zur Nationalmannschaft mit entsprechendem Ansehen, dann würden sicher viele Jugendliche auch stippen, feedern und matchen statt spinnen...
> Nur auch mal so zum überlegen...............



und bei solchen gelegenheiten wird sehr viel mehr praxisnahes wissen von den erfahrenen anglern an die neulinge weiter gegeben.
als ich vor der wende mit etwa 12  den ersten schein machte, mußte ich stundenlang zielwerfen, haken binden und montagen anfertigen. alles unter den wachsamen augen der rauhbeine des örtlichen vereins. junge, konnten die einen anschnauzen! der eine sah aus wie hägar der schreckliche und qualmte in einer tour f6.
dafür ist die heutige fischereischeinprüfung der absolute nepp. nichts als eine teure absicherung des gesetztgebers. folien werden monoton vom polylux abgelesen, eine prüfungsfrage nach der anderen durchgegangen, ein bisschen recht und fischkunde, ein bisschen angeltechnik, mal die grundrute rauswerfen und die fliegenrute schwingen. summa summarum ist man inkl. vereinsbeitrag 250 eulen los und darf dann angeln. wenn man pech hat, steht man allein da. wenn man ganz großes pech hat, ist man dazu noch absoluter newbie. und wenn dann noch riesenpech dazu kommt, liest man die gewässerkarte falsch und weiß nicht, dass hinter einem wehr ein neues gewässer beginnt, wird kontrolliert und bekommt post von der fischereibehörde. so wie hier im forum jemand beschrieben hat. (das hätte auch ich sein können)

edit:
ich bin dankbar für jeden brauchbaren tip, den ich als wiedereinsteiger am wasser bekommen kann.


----------



## NedRise (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich habe auch Freunde die wissen das ich angel und diese würden gerne mal schauen wie es geht. Die würde ich gerne mitnehmen denen eine Matchrute geben und die ein paar Rotaugen fangen lassen.

Aber nix da ist nicht erlaubt schon sehr merkwürdig, in meiner Gruppe sass da einer bestimmt über 40Jahre alt. Dieser Mann wollte auch etwas angeln, der wusste nichtmal wierum eine Pose montiert wird. Aber anstatt einer mit ihm angeln geht ihm das mal zeigt und er enscheidet ob er da überhaupt Spass dran hat.

Deswegen gibt es unter anderem Leute die direkt nach der Prüfung direkt Spinnfischen wollen, haben dafür ja auch "gebüffelt". Und fleissig Infos über Tackle gesammelt...Der Weg in Deutschland zum angeln ist einfach seltsam und bringt deswegen vielleicht auch solche Sachen hervor.

Dazu kommen Medien, Werbung und viele andere Faktoren die in dem Thread genannt worden sind. Diese denen diese Beschäftigung zur Passion wird und die davon gepackt werden bleiben dann dabei.

gruss.


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> und bei solchen gelegenheiten wird sehr viel mehr praxisnahes wissen von den erfahrenen anglern an die neulinge weiter gegeben.
> als ich vor der wende mit etwa 12  den ersten schein machte, mußte ich stundenlang zielwerfen, haken binden und montagen anfertigen. alles unter den wachsamen augen der rauhbeine des örtlichen vereins. junge, konnten die einen anschnauzen! der eine sah aus wie hägar der schreckliche und qualmte in einer tour f6.
> dafür ist die heutige fischereischeinprüfung der absolute nepp. nichts als eine teure absicherung des gesetztgebers. folien werden monoton vom polylux abgelesen, eine prüfungsfrage nach der anderen durchgegangen, ein bisschen recht und fischkunde, ein bisschen angeltechnik, mal die grundrute rauswerfen und die fliegenrute schwingen. summa summarum ist man inkl. vereinsbeitrag 250 eulen los und darf dann angeln. wenn man pech hat, steht man allein da. wenn man ganz großes pech hat, ist man dazu noch absoluter newbie. und wenn dann noch riesenpech dazu kommt, liest man die gewässerkarte falsch und weiß nicht, dass hinter einem wehr ein neues gewässer beginnt, wird kontrolliert und bekommt post von der fischereibehörde. so wie hier im forum jemand beschrieben hat.



Oh contraire mon chere,

dem kann ich aber sowas von gar nicht beipflichten.

Es scheint sich hier eher gegenteilig zu verhalten.

Man erinnere sich bloss an die Regelung in Bremen des Überganges (quasi Besitzstandsregelung) von entgeltlich erwerbbarem Angelschein als Grundlage des Erwerbs einer Erlaubniskarte (sei es nun als Vereinsmitgliedschaft oder Gastkarte oder was weiss ich noch ...) zum per Prüfung zu erwerbenden Angelschein für die die nach einem gewissen Datum ihren Schein bekommen hatten (ähnlich Führerschein, hahaha ....). Heute sind Prüfungen (mindestens in Theorie) viel umfangreicher (alleine schon wegen eines neuerlich um sich greifenden Umweltbewusstseins).

Ergo, ich meine du liegst tüchtig im Irrtum.

Aber vielleicht liegst ja daran wo du lebst.

Wo lebst du denn??

Trotzdem, hauptsache es macht Spass (das Angeln!)

Viele Grüße von hier aus,

S. F***k


----------



## Trollwut (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



NedRise schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Freunde die wissen das ich angel und diese würden gerne mal schauen wie es geht. Die würde ich gerne mitnehmen denen eine Matchrute geben und die ein paar Rotaugen fangen lassen.
> 
> Aber nix da ist nicht erlaubt .



Und genau das mach ich auch. Is mir ehrlich gesagt S*****egal, ob das verboten is. Ich mach das schon jahrelang so. Auch hab ich bei uns im verein deswegen schon nachgefragt, als ich selbst noch keine 18 Jahre alt war, aber n Schein hatte, wies is mit Jugendlichen mitnehmen. da hieß es auch, solang wir keinen Unfug treiben isses absolut kein Problem. Wieso auch?
Auch gerade beim feedern hab ich oft den ein oder anderen Kumpel dabei, den ich einweise, ihn dann entweder selbst fischen lass mit einer Rute oder als "gehilfen" einsetz, weils ja oft Schlag auf Schlag geht.

Und es kommen wunderbare Bilder raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

absolut geiles Bild!!


----------



## NedRise (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Schöne Barteln:q,

bei mir im Verein wird das nicht so entspannt gesehen..


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich fördere eher den eigenen Nachwuchs.
Mein Sohnemann 8j. nach 6std Buhnenstolpern um Mitternacht.

Tschuldigung für den schon ausgenommenen Zander. Aber der wollte unbedingt noch ein Foto damit schiessen.
Nachdem er eingestiegen ist hab ich ihn drillen lassen.

Hat schon Vorteile wenn man in der Familie ans angeln rangeführt wird und bedauerlich das  so mancher Neuling einen Kaltstart hinlegen muss aus dem was er im Vorbereitungslehrgang eingetrichtert bekommen hat, ohne jegliche Praxis.


----------



## bombe20 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

@Kugelis67
ja, da gebe ich dir recht. der wohnort/region spielt gewiss eine rolle. in meinem falle sachsen-anhalt. die prüfungsordnung, nach der ich anfang 2013 geprüft wurde war so alt wie das ende der ddr. also von anno knipps. in jedem zweiten satz hieß es: "das ist quatsch, wird aber so geprüft. also bitte lernen." im letzten jahr wurde auch eine neue erarbeitet, weshalb im letzten herbst keine prüfung angeboten wurde. sorry, aber ich hab das als geldschneiderei empfunden. zumal teilnehmer ohne jegliche erfahrung nach scheinerwerb dann dastanden, wie max in der sonne. eben jene mit boot und teurem zeug im keller - hauptsache dropshot. gibts bei askari im angebot. und wir haben nen laden hier in der stadt. die drei wochenenden reichen nicht aus, sind zu theoretisch und praxisfern. es wurde weder montiert noch montagen geprüft. dafür sollte man mindestmaße und schonzeiten wissen. daten die in den mitzuführenden unterlagen stehen.
meinen großen (damals 11) hatte ich auch einige male mit und er will jetzt im frühjahr seinen jugendangelschein machen. auswerfen in der dunkelheit wollte ich ihn noch nicht lassen. dafür haben wir andere sachen geübt. ich freu mich auf die kommende saison. |rolleyes wir werden feedern und grundangeln.


----------



## Pippa (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



> Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?



Ob der kulinarischen Vorzüge!


----------



## thanatos (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Spinnfischen ist eben die einfachste und billigste Methode einen größeren
 Fisch zu landen.Stippen kann doch jeder,das man da die größte Pfeife ist merkt man doch erst wenn man mal an einem "Hegefischen"teilgenommen hat.
 Mal aus einer anderen Sicht,welcher Jugendliche der grad seine Pappe gemacht hat ist denn so vernünftig zu sagen als erstes kauf ich mir erst mal nen gebrauchten Polo und wenn ich .......dann den Porsche . 
 So ähnlich ist eben auch bei beim Angeln und mal ehrlich waren wir nicht fast alle so ?


----------



## Buhnenspringer (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Hallo Angelgemeinde,
eine sehr interessante Diskussion, zu der ich mir in letzter Zeit auch öfter Gedanken gemacht und das ein oder andere Gespräch mit anderen Anglern am Wasser geführt habe. Das Hobby (und dies sollte man an dieser Stelle noch fett unterstreichen) verfolgt mich, dank meinem Vater, mein ganzes Leben lang. Mal war es stärker, mal wieder weniger ausgeprägt, aber ganz weg, wird es nie sein. Im Moment ist es eine für mich überaus wichtige Art und Weise, für eine gewisse Zeit, in eine andere Welt einzutauchen. Den Kopf freibekommen, entspannen, Kraft tanken. Ähnlich dem Joggen, oder einer anderen aktiven Freizeitbeschäftigung. Für die kurzen, meist 1-2 Stündigen Ausfahrten, eignet sich das Spinnfischen wirklich ideal. Wie schon einige in diesem Threat geschrieben haben, ist der Ballast, den man braucht und somit auch ans Wasser schleppen muss, sehr „erträglich“. Natürlich unterhält man sich mit Anderen, natürlich liest und schaut im Internet nach bestimmten Neuigkeiten, die dann auch in der Praxis umgesetzt werden. Mal mit viel, mal mit weniger Erfolg. Natürlich macht man Strecke, natürlich sucht und findet man bestimmte Spots, die auch Fisch bringen. Der Weg ist, wie so oft im Leben, das Ziel. Würde man jedes Mal einen Rekordfisch (oder zumindest einen Zander) erwischen wäre es doch ziemlich langweilig und öde. Der Thrill ist das Salz in der Suppe. Und wenn man nichts fängt, dann ist es auch gut und keine Niederlage.  
Der Thrill kann, wie man in so manchen Gesprächen mitbekommt, auch etwas anders empfunden werden. Wobei es dann eher mit einem Fang-Zwang besser umschrieben werden könnte. Diese Einstellung geht meist mit einem ganz besonders breiten Fachwissen über Köder, Führungsstile, Ruten, Rollen, etc. einher. Ebenfalls auffällig ist die Betonung der besonderen Stellung dieser Angler(-gruppen) im Vergleich zu anderen Kollegen.  Es entsteht eine Art von Professionalisierung und eine extreme Konkurrenzhaltung. Ein lockeres Gespräch mit einem solchen meist wortkargen Angler ist ziemlich schwierig. 
Ebenfalls vom Fangzwang ist eine andere Sorte von Spinnfischern betroffen. Diese Personen stehen, stehen, stehen und stehen am Wasser, egal wann man an eine bestimmte Stelle kommt und angeln was das Zeug hält. Anders als bei den Profis, die ihre Fische nur akribisch zählen, zählt in dieser Berufsgruppe jeder Fisch, da er scheinbar die Nahrungsgrundlage ganzer Familien darstellt. Es sind sehr nette Personen, mit denen man sich auch sehr gut unterhalten kann, aber man sollte es vermeiden tatsächlich über erfolgreiche Stellen zu sprechen. Dies kann nämlich dazu führen, dass man an seiner Stelle für Wochen eine Karte ziehen muss. 
Diese Entwicklungen sind nun mal da, und man kann mit ihnen leben. Solange man noch ab und an, entspannte Angler am Wasser trifft, mit denen man sich ohne Hintergedanken unterhalten kann. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass der Modetrend Spinnfischen, der das Angeln aktuell begleitet, nicht dazu führt, dass die extremen Haltungen der Angelwelt gespeist werden und man in Zukunft vielleicht gar nicht erst einen Kollegen ansprechen darf.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich sehe das auch aus der Sicht eines Verkäufers und möchte hier mal meine Sicht der Dinge bzw. meine Erfahrungen aufzählen...

Grade jetzt nach den Prüfungen kommen die Neueinsteiger zu uns in den Laden und decken sich mit einer Erstausrüstung ein.
Und nein, eine Spinausrüstung in einer normalen Preisklasse ist nicht günstiger wie eine Ausrüstung zum Grund- oder Stippangeln...

Was mich manchmal umhaut: das vorhandene Budget!! Ich setze im Kopf immer schon mal ein Budget von ca. 100€ für Rute, Rolle & Schnur an - das geht, für diesen Betrag bekommt man schon gute Sachen.
Aber oftmals wird das garnicht gewünscht, da "darf" die Erstausrüstung gerne mal 200, 250€ kosten und muss zwingend von bestimmten Marken sein.

Was mich auch wundert: Junge Anfänger ohne Migrationshintergrund kaufen meistens Spingerät, ältere hingegen Stipp- bzw Forellengerät.

Anfänger mit Migrationshintergrund kaufen meistens Feeder- oder Grundausrüstung, am wenigsten Spingerät - das kommt meistens erst nach ein, zwei Jahren.

Die erste Gruppe ist meist Einzelkämpfer am Wasser, maximal geht man zu zweit auf Angeltour, für die zweite Gruppe ist es eine Familiensache - Pappa & Opa angelt, die Kinder gehen im Sommer schwimmen und der Rest der Familie grillt oder macht sonst was... 

Während die zweite Gruppe wesentlich kritischer im Bezug auf Material und Qualität achtet, mehr Wert auf Beratung legt und auch Fragen stellt (wie montiert man den Futterkorb, warum keine Schalufenmontage, warum keine Geflochtene Schnur usw usw.) kauft die erstgenannte Gruppe oftmals "Modeartikel" und Ware die in den Medien zuletzt "gehypt" wurde. Auch wenn es ein vergleichbaren Artikel günstiger, in gleicher Qualität und einem besseren Service des Herstellers gibt - und manchmal auch was völlig unpassendes für sein Zielgewässer oder -fisch.

Die zweite Gruppe kauft auch preisbewußter ein (nicht billig!!!), d.h. sie wägen mehr ab, vergleichen und wollen Rute und Rolle zusammenbauen (der richtige Weg!!) um alles mal in der Hand zu haben. 
Sie gehen von Anfang an davon aus das sie diese Sachen lange benutzen werden, oft ist die Familie beim Einkauf dabei.
Viele haben sich "ihre" zukünfigen Angelgeräte schon bei Freunden angesehen und sagen ganz gezielt was sie haben möchten - Marken sind ihnen egal, sie wollen gutes & günstiges (keinen Billigschrott!!) Material in einem guten preis-Leistungsverhältnis für ihr Geld.

Die erste Gruppe kommt oft mit Freunden, überlegt nicht lange, ist schon durch das Internet mehr oder weniger gut informiert und kauft auch mal hochpreisiges Angelgerät das vorher in den Foren hochgelobt wurde - auch wenn wir davon abraten. 

Die zweite Gruppe wird meistens Stammkundschaft, kauft weniger im Internet, sie wollen beraten werden, wollen das Angelgerät anfassen. Und sie kommen oft mit dem Besuch aus der Heimat weil es dort halt nicht alles gibt.
So trudelten neulich bei uns mal 4 marokkanische Fischer incl. Großfamilie ein, (der Urenkel geht hier angeln) dann kommen mal reiche Leute aus den arabischen Emiraten die nur hochwertigstes Big-Game Material kaufen bzw. bestellen aber auch mal normale Angler die einfach nur die Leute in der Heimat mit ein paar Angelgeräten versorgen wollen weil diese dort ihren Lebensunterhalt damit bestreiten.

Die erstgenannte Gruppe ist "ruheloser", kauft überall mal ein, kommen z. B. mit einer woanders gekauften Rute in den Laden (was kein Problem ist!!) um sich bei uns die Rolle zu kaufen.
Die Schnur wird mit ein paar Ködern wiederum woanders bestellt.

Das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen und beinhalten keinerlei Diskriminierung und ich warne davor  das als eine solche zu sehen, das wäre grundlegend falsch...

(Angel)freunde habe ich in beiden Lagern gefunden, diese treffe ich auch mehr oder weniger oft an den Gewässern. Also hat die ganze Choose noch eine Vorteil: Angeln verbindet, fördert Freundschaften und man sollte auch mal über den Tellerrand blicken - nicht nur im Bezug auf die Festlegung auf eine Angelart.:m


----------



## Fin (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Sehe das auch so wie der TE. Habe selbst auch erst mit dem Friedfischen angefangen....

Meine Freundin hingegen kann ich damit nicht begeistern. Rumsitzen findet sie langweilig also bleibt nur "aktives fischen" übrig. Hinzu kommt das Raubfische auch noch besser schmecken..

Auch wenn man dann zugegebenermaßen öfter Schneider bleibt als einem lieb ist.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an das Video von M.Koch mit dem Bockspringen. Da kamen auch ein paar Kids vorbei, schön mit Baitcaster und Highendköder und waren natürlich erfolglos. Er zog einen Hecht nach dem anderen aus dem Kanal und die kamen aus dem staunen nichtmehr raus


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

@ asphaltmonster : Schön beschrieben ... wie die "Fashion-Victims" entstehen, weiß wohl Jeder inzwischen.

Durch die Veröffentlichung von zusammengeschnittenen Fangerfolgen der Profi-"Götzen" in Zeitschriften und Internet.

Unkritische Konsumgesellschaft nennt man das wohl...aber jahrelange Gehirnwäsche zahlt sich irgendwann aus.

Was für teils perfide Werbestrategien dahinterstecken, schnallen doch die Wenigsten !

Ich habe Erlebnisse mit Papa und Onkel (verstorben ) hinter mir , die kann mir Niemand mehr nehmen und zaubern immer noch ein Lächeln auf´s Gesicht.

Hat ein neueinsteigender bspw."Street-Fisher" schonmal mit feinsten Posen und 12er Vorfach auf blitzblanke Hasel im Wiesenflüsschen gestippt ?

Nein?

Schade - für die hippen Konsumenten - Angeln ist mehr als ein MB Stint und die Shimano-Rolle.

Aber da müssten Viele noch gaaaaaanz Viel lernen ...Einfacher Konsum geht da schon schneller, gell?

R.S.


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Auch wenn wir immer wieder in unseren Erinnerungen schwelgen, wie schön es doch damals war, mit quasi keiner nennenswerten Ausrüstung und den glänzenden Rotaugen, die tatsächlich gar nicht so groß waren, wie sie in unserem Kopf erscheinen, haben auch wir nach besserem Zeug geschielt. Das war zwar auch nicht besonders üppig im Handel vertreten, aber es war da. Als 10jähriger Knirps kannte ich den Abu Katalog in- und auswendig und ich war der felsenfesten Überzeugung, dass ich, wenn ich sie nur hätte, mit einer Ambassadeur Multirolle auch nur noch die größten Hechte, Huchen und Seeforellen fangen würde. Mit 5 Mark Taschengeld im Monat war die aber weiter weg, als der Mond und hätte ich meine Eltern um die Rolle gebeten, sie wären wohl mit mir eher zum Arzt, als zum Gerätehändler gegangen.

Die Zeiten haben sich geändert und Kinder und Jugendliche verfügen heute über teilweise recht ansehnliche „Monatseinkommen“, mit denen sie eine nicht unerhebliche Kaufkraft aufbringen. Das daraus resultierende Konsumverhalten hat ja auch seine Vorteile, die Kritiker gerne übersehen. Der Markt an Angelgerät ist vergleichsweise explodiert und wir können aus einem Angebot schöpfen, wie aus einem Füllhorn. Das ist mir jedenfalls lieber, als drei Ruten, zwei Rollen und fünf Packerl Vorfachhaken in einem muffigen Hinterkammerl von einer Zoohandlung. Die Zeit steht eben niemals still und mit ihr auch alles andere auch nicht. Ausgenommen vielleicht die Kopfinhalte von ein paar ganz solide ausbetonierten Häuptern.

Und wie es einige schon vor mir schrieben. Ein hipper Streetfisher, von mir aus auch vorlaut und altklug mit angelesenem Viertelwissen, ist mir immer noch lieber, als der Honk, der in der Bahnpassage mit dem Bierflaschel herumhängt. Beim Streetfisher besteht ja genügend Hoffnung, dass er mal zum C.S.O.R.A. konvertiert, zum einem sinnenfrohen Country Side Off Road Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich finde jugendliche Streetfisher gut - wer als Jugendlicher nicht rauskommt aus der Stadt an die idyllischen Gewässer, kommt so wenigstens zum angeln.

Sinnvoller jedenfalls, als bei doppelnamigen, birkenstocktragenden  Lehrersgattinnen, denen es sonst zu langweilig ist - und die dann im Aldi "Bioware" aus China einkaufen -  beim "Naturschützen" in einem NABU-Büro  helfen zu "dürfen"....


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ein Streetfisher, mit coolem Hoodie, Zweimannhose und übercoolem Cap fällt in der Stadt kaum auf. Das ist Urban Camouflage, so wie es das Real Tree für den Specimenhunter ist. Ein Angler, angepasst an die Stadt in der Stadt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Eben..
;-)))


----------



## GeorgeB (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gäbe es wie früher richtige Wett- und Preisangeln, Qualifikationen über Vereine, Bezirke, Land bis zur Nationalmannschaft mit entsprechendem Ansehen, dann würden sicher viele Jugendliche auch stippen, feedern und matchen statt spinnen...
> Nur auch mal so zum überlegen...............



Gestern nicht mehr dazu gekommen. Wahrscheinlich ist _das _der Grund. Die heutige Youtube-Pimmelfechterei von Jugendlichen wurde in den 70ern, als der Materialwahn meiner Erinnerung nach aufkam (vorher kann ich nicht beurteilen), beim Wettstippen mit dem 8,34 langen Setzkescher, und  DAM, Shakespeare oder ABU-Aufnähern auf der Angelweste ausgetragen. 

Wann kam eigentlich der Karpfenwahn auf? Ich erinnere mich, dass wir uns Ende der 80er als Running-Gag immer über irgendeinen Superangler lustig gemacht haben, der laut Angelzeitungen regelmäßig an 27 Tagen, auf 28 verschiedenen Kontinenten durchschnittlich 29 Riesenkarpfen von mindestens 30 Pfund gefangen hat.  |supergri


----------



## Purist (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Markt an Angelgerät ist vergleichsweise explodiert und wir können aus einem Angebot schöpfen, wie aus einem Füllhorn. Das ist mir jedenfalls lieber, als drei Ruten, zwei Rollen und fünf Packerl Vorfachhaken in einem muffigen Hinterkammerl von einer Zoohandlung.



Die Zoohandlungen haben in Teilen unseres Landes noch immer eine Angelgeräte-Tradition |rolleyes In anderen sind es Tanken mit Zubehörregal.

Magst du den explodierten Markt wirklich, oder sehnst du dich nicht nach Zeiten zurück, wo es kein Problem war "Altbackenes" (klassische Kunstköder, simple Verbrauchsware und gefüllte Madendosen) überall auch kaufen zu können?
Ich denke da immer an die USA, wo Wallmart und Co Gerät verramscht, das hat sich hier nur in Baumärkten durchgesetzt und ist, meiner Ansicht nach, schon wieder auf dem Rückzug. 



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wann kam eigentlich der Karpfenwahn auf? Ich erinnere mich, dass wir uns  Ende der 80er als Running-Gag immer über irgendeinen Superangler lustig  gemacht haben, der laut Angelzeitungen regelmäßig an 27 Tagen, auf 28  verschiedenen Kontinenten durchschnittlich 29 Riesenkarpfen von  mindestens 30 Pfund gefangen hat.  |supergri



Der Karpfenwahn ist ein Relikt der 80er Jahre, in England ging es natürlich schon früher los.. schau dir das einmal an und trainiere deine Lachmuskeln  :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJECEVqRYlA


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Zoohandlungen haben in Teilen unseres Landes noch immer eine Angelgeräte-Tradition |rolleyes In anderen sind es Tanken mit Zubehörregal.
> 
> Magst du den explodierten Markt wirklich, oder sehnst du dich nicht nach Zeiten zurück, wo es kein Problem war "Altbackenes" (klassische Kunstköder, simple Verbrauchsware und gefüllte Madendosen) überall auch kaufen zu können?
> Ich denke da immer an die USA, wo Wallmart und Co Gerät verramscht, das hat sich hier nur in Baumärkten durchgesetzt und ist, meiner Ansicht nach, schon wieder auf dem Rückzug.



Ich mag es, dass ich heute mühelos, jederzeit und wenn es sein muss weltweit genau das bekommen kann, wonach mir der Sinn steht. Das inkludiert auch Geschäfte, die Angelzeug nur als Nebenprodukt verkaufen. Nach den Zeiten, wo es entweder das Schmalsortiment gab, oder gar nichts, sehne ich mich wirklich nicht mehr zurück. Für einen Abu-Wobbler bis in die Landeshauptstadt zu fahren, weil der Sportladen im Ort nur drei Größen von Effzett-Blinkern führte, möchte ich nicht mehr.

Ich habe auch eine große Vorliebe für tradierte Werte und altbewährte Dinge. Aber ich bin kein romantisch verklärter und hoffnungsloser Nostalgist, der voller Zuversicht in die Vergangenheit schaut.


----------



## BronkoderBär (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Naja, Walmart bietet sicher auch Ramsch an, aber halt auch Standardzeugs von Power Pro, Abu, Rapala.

Im dt. Baumarkt gibts Westline


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



> Für einen Abu-Wobbler  bis in die Landeshauptstadt zu fahren, weil der Sportladen im Ort nur  drei Größen von Effzett-Blinkern führte, möchte ich nicht mehr.


Hmmm, wenn ich mir da so manche Angelläden anschaue, muss man das heute im übertragenen Sinne z. T. auch noch machen - oder eben im Netz bestellen.

Ohne die Online-Bestellmöglichkeit wäre ich persönlich ziemlich aufgeschmissen. Viele von mir verwendete Sachen sind in meiner Umgebung schlichtweg nicht erhältlich.

Frag da z. B. mal nach nem Spinnerbait oder nem Fledger Boom - da erntest nen VW-Käfer-Blick mit der Begleitfrage "was soll das denn sein". Auch Owner-Haken, bestimmte Rapalas, Drennan-Posen etc. sind hier offenbar ausgestorben bzw. nur mit mindestens ner Stunde Fahrtzeit (einfache Strecke) auftreibbar - und dann auch oft nicht in den gewünschten Varianten.

Wenn man da was "Spezielles" will, kann das z. T. durchaus extra bestellt werden - aber dann eben mit Anzahlung und Abnahmeverpflichtung. Und dabei oft den UVP-Preis des Herstellers blechen.

Und das ist ziemlich doof, wenn man z. B. ne bestimmte Rute potentiell möchte, aber halt letztendlich erst durchs finale In-die-Hand-Nehmen inkl. Rollenmontage entscheiden kann/will, obs dann auch WIRKLICH passt.

Wenns nach mir ginge, würde ich gerne alles nur persönlich in nem Laden kaufen und begrabbeln - auch wenns da vielleicht etwas teurer wäre als im Netz. Bei entsprechendem Sortiment plus gute Beratung nebst Service wäre es mir das auf jeden Fall wert. Ich hätte also gerne einen nicht allzu weit von mir entfernten "Stammladen".

Doch wo nicht vorhanden... --> hab ich inzwischen eben Online-Stammläden.


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Super Retrostreifen


----------



## GeorgeB (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



> Purist schrieb:
> Der Karpfenwahn ist ein Relikt der 80er Jahre, in England ging es  natürlich schon früher los.. schau dir das einmal an und trainiere deine  Lachmuskeln  :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJECEVqRYlA



Haha, äußerst geil. Danke für den Link. Man drehte noch selber. Fluppen und Boilies. Fehlten nur noch Hühner am Wasser, die die Eier frisch legen. 

Mir fällt gerade der "Was vermisst ihr" Fred ein. Ein Leben ohne Plötzol und Platil-Strong ist doch irgendwie kein Leben.


----------



## paulmeyers (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

@ asphaltmonster Danke für diesen Einblick!


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Haha, äußerst geil. Danke für den Link. Man drehte noch selber. Fluppen und Boilies. Fehlten nur noch Hühner am Wasser, die die Eier frisch legen.
> 
> Mir fällt gerade der "Was vermisst ihr" Fred ein. *Ein Leben ohne Plötzol* und Platil-Strong *ist doch irgendwie kein Leben. *



Alleine schon dieser ganz spezielle Geruch, wenn man den Angelkasten aufgemacht hat... und gefangen habe ich mit Plötzol auch immer ganz gut. #6


----------



## Knispel (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

@Andal,
ich hab immer Toastbrot zu Teig verarbeitet und meine "Geheimwaffe" : Schünemann`s Spezial - das gab es für Still - und Fließwasser - pro Scheibe Toastbrot 1-2 Tropfen. War so ein Aniswässerchen und unschlagbar. Die Hände rochen noch 2 Tage danach süßlich - so bin ich angefangen und das sind heute noch schöne Erinnerungen ....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wenn man da was "Spezielles" will, kann das z. T. durchaus extra bestellt werden - aber dann eben mit Anzahlung und Abnahmeverpflichtung. Und dabei oft den UVP-Preis des Herstellers blechen.


Und spätestens dann würde ich mir einen anderen Händler suchen.
Auch wir haben Kunden die speziele, bei uns nicht gelistete Sachen bestellen wollen und das machen wir dann auch - vorrausgesetzt wir haben den Hersteller gelistet.
Allerdings orientieren wir uns dann an unserem EK zzgl. den normalen Margen wo für den Kunden immer noch ein oftmals guter Preis bei rumkommt. 
So haben beide was davon und das ist wichtiger wie ein schneller & großer Profit - denn der Kunde kommt wieder!



Fin schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hingegen kann ich damit nicht begeistern. Rumsitzen  findet sie langweilig also bleibt nur "aktives fischen" übrig. Hinzu  kommt das Raubfische auch noch besser schmecken..



Sind  deine und meine vllt. verwandt? Meine war einmal beim Karpfenfischen  dabei und dann nie wieder - sie bringt mir zwar das Frühstück ans  Wasser, aber Ansitzfischen macht sie nicht mehr.
Sie geht auch lieber aktiv Kunstköder baden.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Asphaltmonster

wenn ich Deine Beiträge über deinen Laden lese, überlege ich umzuziehen. Wenn Ihr das so macht, zieh ich den Hut!!
( umziehen werd ich trotzdem nicht:m)

Gruß A.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Machen wir! Aktuell hat grade der User "volkerma" von dem Service profitiert. Und der kam nicht in den Laden, alles ging hier über zwei PN`s und zwei Telefonate über die Bühne.


----------



## volkerm (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Aus der Schweiz wäre es ja auch ein bissl weit gewesen...


----------



## zander kalle (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

das scheint einer dieser kommerziellen trends zu sein heut zu tage, wobei der draht zur natur und kenntnisse, über das was sich unter wasser abspielt, für viele dieser schönwetter angler nur böhmische dörfer sind |uhoh:
bin zwar auch erst 27, aber angele mittlerweile auch schon 21 jahre. hauptsächlich bin ich ansitz/allround angler, aber wenn ich iwo was rauben seh, hab ich dafür natürlich auch immer aktives jagdequipment dabei ...hatte mich n paar mal gut geärgert, wie besonders, wenn vor meiner nase die rapfen klatschen  und ich nur meine nacht/aal  ausrüstung dabei hatte :c
....in diesem sinne, petri heil und fette beute


----------



## Abfälle (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich finde die Frage auch irgendwie grenzwertig. Jeder soll angeln wie er/sie es machen möchte. Ich bin Spinnangler, weil ich aktiv angeln möchte und die Bewegung und die Spotwechsel sehr schätze. Ich sitze die ganze Woche über schon genug, warum dann beim angeln noch Stunden lang den Arsch platt sitzen? Wäre es so, dass ich die ganze Woche lang an einer Maschine stehen würde, wäre es vielleicht anders. Gegen Weißfisch habe ich übrigens nichts einzuwenden.

So wie du deinen einleitenden Post formuliert hast, könnte man im Umkehrschluss auch dreist fragen: Sind Ansitzangler zu faul um sich ein wenig zu bewegen und sind sie vor allem motorisch nicht in der Lage dem Spinnfischen nachzukommen? (Natürlich totaler Schwachsinn!)


----------



## Bobster (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Abfälle schrieb:


> Ich finde die Frage auch irgendwie grenzwertig. *Jeder soll angeln wie er/sie es machen möchte.*
> .....aber, sind Ansitzangler zu faul um sich ein wenig zu bewegen und sind sie vor allem motorisch nicht in der Lage dem Spinnfischen nachzukommen? (Natürlich totaler Schwachsinn!)


 
 Pers. denke ich, das wir es mit verschiedenen Methoden des angelns zu tun haben.
 Selbstverständlich gibt es Berührungspunkte und Überschneidungen.

 Aber wenn ich so Revue passieren lasse, was mir allein diesen Sommer so alles über meinen "Spinnfischer Weg" gelaufen ist,
 dann finde ich Deine Aussage ob Ansitzangler zu faul
oder motorisch nicht in der Lage sind, gar nicht mal so abwegig bzw. ist das Spinnfischen nicht verstanden worden.

 Leute die volle 2 Stunden an einem Spot stehen und nach 200 Würfen einpacken, weil "hier fängt man nix" oder sich
 "motorisch" so was von ungeschickt anstellen, womöglich noch mit einer falschen oder unausgeglichenen Kombo |kopfkrat
 Da fragt man sich ob diese Leute sich nicht doch besser "hinsetzen und nicht bewegen" sollten.:q


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Auch für diese These gibt es eine Antithese.

Oft sieht man Spinnangler Bereiche beackern, bei denen man sich fragt, ob sie wohl nur ihre Köder waschen wollen. Sie haben nicht die geringste Ahnung, wo sich die bevorzugte Nahrung der Raubfische aufhält und wie sie sich dort aktuell verhält. Es fehlt ihnen an Grundsätzlichem. 

Man sollte also tunlichst mit allen Aspekten klar kommen, um mit dem Ganzen, dem Angeln, auf eine erfolgreiche Spur zu gelangen. Mit nur einem Bein ist es eben sehr schlecht zu laufen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Wo ist das Problem?

Bei all  dem immer wieder zu lesenden Fisch- und Gewässerneid sollten doch alle froh sein, wenn es Angler gibt, die - warum auch immer - wenig oder keine Fische fangen.......

Oder?

oder so....................

;-)))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Interessantes Thema, vorher gar nicht gesehen.

Ich selber bin ja auch dieses Jahr zum Spinnfischen gewechselt. Vor 25 Jahren mit Ansitzangeln angefangen und Anfang des Jahres auch so beibehalten.

Die Gründe zum Wechsel und die Gründe, warum ich bei dieser Angelei bleibe, sind zwei verschiedene.

Angefangen habe ich mit dem Spinnfischen, weil ich zum einen mehr Interesse an Raubfischen haben und zum anderen ich einen Ansitz "alleine" nicht mag. Alleine sitzen und den Posen zuzuschauen, das wäre mir zu ruhig auf die Dauer. Da ich aber am liebsten jeden Tag angeln gehe und das nur alleine geht, habe ich mich dazu entschieden mit dem Spinnfischen anzufangen. Die Bequemlichkeit war es, die mich erst beim Ansitz gelassen hat. Die Bequemlichkeit ist es aber auch, die mich (unter anderem) beim Spinnfischen lässt.

Beim Spinnfischen bleibe ich mittlerweile wegen diverser Punkte. 
- *Sportliche Aktivität:* Ich bin dadurch endlich wieder sportlich aktiv. Das tut meinem schweren Körper gut. Den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit sitzen, da sind die ganzen Stunden auf den Beinen wirklich gut. Außerdem tut es der Seele mehr als gut.

- *Bequemlichkeit:* Anfangs war ich immer Ansitzangeln wegen der Bequemlichkeit. Aber das ist alles andere als Bequem. Ewig viel mit zum Platz schleppen, die ganzen Ruten aufbauen, aufräumen und wieder weg bringen. Beim Spinnfischen ist immer min. eine Rute im Kofferraum. Spontan eine tolle Stelle gesehen, ausgestiegen und los geht es. Rucksack mit Papieren und Standard-Material ist dabei. Es ist einfach Bequem da man sofort loslegen und auch aufhören kann, ohne großartig Stress zu haben.

- *Flexibilität:* Wie oft habe ich es gehabt, das ich einen Spot auf einmal entdecke beim Autofahren. Jetzt kann ich aussteigen und losgehen. Außerdem kann ich so meinen Platz/meine Plätze ganz spontan entscheiden und umdisponieren.

- *Mehr Strecke/Mehr Natur:* Ich komme an viel mehr Stellen vorbei, sehe mehr von unserer Natur, lerne mehr unseren Ort kennen und erlebe viel. Das ist toll.

- *Adrenalin*: Auch finde ich den Adrenalinkick viel größer als noch beim Posen oder Grundangeln. Natürlich ist das klingeln der Glocken und das wackeln der Posen etwas ganz besonderes. Aber wenn es auf einmal in der Rute TOCK macht und etwas an der Leine ist... das finde ich noch beeindruckender.


Alles in allem tut mir das Spinnfischen sehr gut. Ich erreiche so langsam meine Ziele und das stärkt auch meinen Charakter.

Und wenn man dann noch vom Umfeld mitbekommt, das ich viel besser drauf bin, abgenommen habe und besser aussehe. Und das nur(!) wegen einem Hobby... was will man mehr?


----------



## Fr33 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Es war nie meine Intension hier bestimmte Gruppen von Anglern als doof, faul usw, da zu stellen....


Aber nicht nur mir ist aufgefallen, dass für viele und gerade Neueinsteiger Angeln fast schon automatisch "Blinkern, Spinnern, Jiggen usw." ist....


Und je nach Gewässer kann man gerade beim Spinnfischen mit der falschen Technik, schlechtem Material usw. auch mal Wochenlang schneidern und sich das das eig. so tolle Hobby schnell wieder versauen....


Matze Koch hat es mal so formuliert, wenn er mehrere Male abgeschneidert hat und die Kinnlade tief hängt - dann geht er auch mal "Motivationsangeln". Sei es auf Weissfische usw.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich denke das hängt auch mit der "Der Jäger wird zum gejagten" Seite der Spinnfischerei zusammen. Raubfische sind optisch attraktiv, aggressiv, bissig. Abgesehen davon übt es doch schon aus der Laiensphäre eine gewisse Faszination aus, einen Fisch mit "so einem komischen Gummiteil" zu überlisten. Kann es auf jeden fall nachvollziehen, obwohl ich selbst Ansitzangler bin. Bei längerer Beschäftigung probiert man auf kurz oder lang eh alles aus, insofern finde ich das Thema nicht wirklich diskutabel. Solang die Wertschätzung von Natur und Ruhe eine Rolle spielt, ist Angelei für mich Angelei. 

Kurzer Punkt zur Faulheit : ein Gewässer akribisch ausloten, tagelang lange Strecken zum Füttern fahren, um selbst zubereitetes Futter auszubringen, um dann unter teils ekelhaften Bedingungen eine Nacht am wasser zu verbringen ist für mich auch nicht Inbegriff der Faulheit. 

Jede Angelform hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung und für mich ist gegenseitiger Respekt sowie gegenseitige Anerkennung an dieser Stelle eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

beste Grüße


----------



## RayZero (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Die gesunde Mischung machts! Finde das Ansitzangeln viel zu interessant, um es links liegen zu lassen.

Warum Raubfisch? Hat bei mir nur einen Grund: sie schmecken Besser! Aber das ist natürlich eine Sache, die jeder anders empfindet. Dennoch: Da ich meine Fische gerne verwerte, angle ich lieber gezielt auf einen leckeren Barsch, Hecht, Zander als auf einen nach moor-schmeckenden Karpfen


----------



## Abfälle (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

@ Bieberpelz:
Schön gesagt, sehe ich in allen Punkten ähnlich. Zum Punkt "Mehr Strecke/Mehr Natur": Gerade hier in Hamburg gibt es so viele Stellen die man abklappern kann, warum sollte ich mich immer auf einen Spot versteifen? 

@Andal:
Ich finde nicht, dass man den Leuten vorschreiben soll/kann mit allen Aspekten klar zu kommen, denn es sind oft gerade solche Zwänge die die Leute abschrecken (Angel-Interessierte/potentielle Einsteiger). Recht gebe ich dir aber auf jeden Fall darin, dass es Sinn macht nicht nur das eine oder das andere zu beherrschen. Es ist klar von Vorteil wenn man sich seinen Köderfisch entspannt mit der Pose besorgt bzw. besorgen kann, und danach eine schöne Runde damit spinnen geht


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich bin Äönen weit entfernt, auch nur einem Angler seine Methoden vorzuschreiben, so lange sie sie sich in einem legalem und verträglichem Rahmen bewegen. Ich stelle lediglich fest und das seit Jahrzehnten.

Ich kann mich noch bestens daran erinnern, wie der Hype ums Boiliefischen so richtig losbrach. Da gabs dann "Horden" von jetzt auf gleich "Spezialisten", die heute schon wieder komplett vergessen haben, wie man Karpfenangeln schreibt. Mir wäre es schon um die vielen schönen Erbelnisse schade, würde ich bloß das eine, oder das andere machen.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich habe damals mit Vater und Opa auch nicht gleich angefangen mit der Spinnrute los zu ziehen. Klassisch mit Grundrute und Pose erstmal die Basics gelernt.



Das ist doch schon der Punkt.
Kaum einer lernt es von der Pieke an .
Allrounder wie du oder ich gibt es doch heute kaum noch.

Spinnfischen auf Raubfisch mag für die meisten Einsteiger interessanter zu sein,auch oder gerade vielleicht weil es der bessere ,,Speisefisch " ist. 
Ohne langes Ansitzen ,wie langweilig :q,mal eben mit mini Gepäck ans Wasser und mal eben ein paar Zander ziehen
Aber die Ernüchterung kommt schnell ,denn einfach mal einen Spinner oder was weis ich durch den See oder Fluss zu ziehen um an die Fische zu kommen?
Ganz so leicht ist es dann doch nicht.

Die Leute die erfolgreich Spinnfischen betreiben und das weil es ihnen mehr Spass macht, sind, waren ,Allrounder die es von der Pieke auf gelernt haben. 
Jedenfalls die ,die ich kenne.|supergri


----------



## Fin (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Hmm teilweise sind hier echt eigenartige Ansichtsweisen vertreten. Der Einsteigertrend geht zwar meiner Meinung nach auch in Richtung Spinnfischen aber das kann auch andere Gründe haben. Und die erfährt man wenn man sich mal mit "denen" unterhält #h

Die Gründe liegen in der Natur der Sache. Spinnfischen ist nunmal aktives Angeln "jagen" und zb. ein Ansitz eher "Fallen stellen". Ich finde beides hat seinen Reiz, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

@Bobster

Und über den Quatsch mit dem Strecke machen vs. 200 Würfe an einer Buhne #d#c  kann ich nur lachen. Ich sehe jedesmal an der Elbe Angler die Strecke machen (verständlich wenn die Fische zickig sind, man nicht weiß wo die Fische sich aufhalten oder man dazu einfach lust hat). Ich beangle aber mittlerweile überwiegend nurnoch meine Hotspots (die ich durch kilometerweise Strecke machen ja erst gefunden habe). Von daher sind das absolut sinnlose Behauptungen...

Und bei mir ist das "leider" vom Gewässer abhängig. Ich habe auf die Wollhandkrabben einfach keinen bock mehr  Starte immer wieder mal einen Allroundansitz und lasse mich von den Krabben nerven. Da habe ich aber "deutlich" weniger Köderverluste wenn ich nur Gufieren gehe :c


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Habe das Gefühl in den städtischen Regionen isses eher das Spinnfischen, bei uns eher das Karpfenangeln. Leider, und das geb ich ganz ehrlich zu, hab ich häufig den Eindruck, dass die die direkt mit dem Karpfenangeln einsteigen meistens nicht die hellsten sind. Bei den meisten is das einzige Wissen welcher neuste Boilie rausgekommen is. Von allgemeiner Gewässerkenntnis gar keine Spur.

So wies aussieht werd ich ab nächstem Jahr mit nem Kollegen bei uns im Verein die Jugendleitung übernehmen, und das wird eines unserer Hauptaugenmerke - Vielfältigkeit.
Die letzten paar Jahre liefs hauptsächlich so, dass bei den Fischen gefeedert wurde, und die die Karpfen gefangen haben, haben gewonnen. Aus. Aalangeln gabs keins mehr, Raubfischangeln wurde abgesagt, etc.
Wir wollen dann wieder alles zumindest zeigen, sprich Aalangeln, mal Kunstköderfischen, mal Karpfenangeln, mal feedern, etc.
Spezialisiern kann man sich immer, aber man sollte zumindest vorher mal alles irgendwie zumindest gesehen haben #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Gute Einstellung, gerade wenns drum geht, den Jugendlichen die ganze Vielfalt zu zeigen..


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Als ich damals anfing, so vor etwa 35 Jahren, gab´s noch keine Boilie´s, Gummifische und zig verschiedene Angelmethoden. Da haben wir noch das Weißbrot selbst geknetet und auch mal nen Wurm angehängt oder nen Spinner durch´s Wasser gejagt. 
Danach hab ich 31 Jahre pausiert und jetzt, wo etwas Ruhe in mein Leben eingekehrt ist, wieder angefangen. Leider war mein Fischereischein von damals weg - heißt für mich neuen machen. Aber kein Problem, denn die Grundlagen von damals gehen nie verloren.
Der Ehrlichkeit halber muss ich sagen, dass ich auch mit Raubfisch angefangen hab. Ich habe das große Glück, dass nem Kumpel privat ein paar Kilometer Wasserrechte eines Flußes gehören. Also Raubfische sind natürlich irgendwie aufregender. Die Bafo´s beißen wie verrückt - und zwar auf Spinner - wie früher. Mit Gummis kann ich mich irgendwie noch nicht so richtig anfreunden. Es ist auch alles ziemlich unübersichtlich geworden. Naja die Industrie will ja auch Geld verdienen und schafft Bedürfnisse....


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Warum Raubfischangeln?
1.) ist ein "Angelquickie" auf dem Nachhauseweg leichter
2.) schleppt man keine Würmer mit, die schnell hinüber sind, wenn die Sonne auf´s Auto knallt, oder Maden, die sich irgendwann in Fliegen verwandeln
3.) ist das Ergebnis kulinarisch besser verwertbar.

Im Herbst werde ich sicher auch das eine oder andere WE mit Grundrute und Stippe ansitzen....


----------



## Stulle (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Spinnen ist zum einen als quickie möglich dazu kommt noch das das man statt glitschigen Würmern und stinkenden maden mit tausenden bunten und glitzernden Ködern überhäuft wird. Dann noch die meist ausgefeilteren technischen Lösungen mit x Kugellagern und bissanzeiger mit funk und bund.
Da stinkt son Stück holz das im Wasser dümpelt halt ab.


----------



## Potti87 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Das verlockende an der Spinnfischerei ist ja eigentlich, das man mit wenig Aufwand und Zeit schnellstmöglich die Kapitalen ans Band bekommt. So zumindest wird es durch diverse Angelmedien verbreitet. Was aber meiner Meinung nach der totale Trugschluss ist. 

Viele Angelquereinsteiger sind doch von Youtube und Fachzeitschriften welcher Art auch immer, völlig versaut. 
Man sieht nur "Coole" Typen mit modisch schicken Klamotten auf fetten Booten oder auch von Land, mit ner 200,-€ "Bling Bling" Rute und den schönsten Ködern jeder Art die nen 130cm Hecht oder nen 100cm Zander mal eben aufn Sonntagabend gefangen haben.

(Ich spreche hier nicht von gut gemachten privaten Videos, sondern von den Werbeträchtigen Angelfilmen jeder Art.) 

Das ganze kann für viele zugegebener Maßen sehr verlockend sein. 

Nehme mich selber auch nicht ganz davon aus.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ich für meinen Teil habe die klassische Ausbildung genossen. Durch meinen Vater als Allroundangler "ausgebildet" bin ich als Jugendlicher ein paar Jahren der Spinnfischerei verfallen. Irgendwann entdeckt das ich zu faul dazu bin, und zum total verrückten Aalangler mutiert der nebenbei gerne auch mal den Zander mit Köfi nachstellt, und das bis heute. Nebenbei liebe ich die Meeresangelei, aber auch da gerne mit Naturködern auf Platte. Die Gummifischrute die ich mir vor 3 Jahren im neuen Wahn zugelegt habe, verwende ich jetzt nur noch als leichte Pilkrute auf Langeland. Aber alles hat seinen Reiz. Und jeder Bereich hat wirklich interessante Sachen zu bieten. Ich hätte vor ein paar Jahren nie damit gerechnet, einmal so viele Klamotten aus dem Karpfensegment zu besitzen. Aber so kann es halt laufen.

 Letzten Endes muss jeder Entscheiden was Ihm am meisten Spaß macht. Ich sitze gerne mit meinen Kumpels und quatsche oder schaue doof auf meine Knicklichtposen wenn ich alleine bin. Mehr Entspannung geht meiner Meinung nach nicht. Vor allen Dingen Nachts.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Mir machen alle Angelarten gleichermaßen Spaß (nur mit Fliegenfischen fang ich gar nix an).

Beispielsweise ist Posenangeln mit Naturködern für mich genauso spannend wie Spinnfischen.

Für mich liegt der Reiz des Angelns auch in der Abwechslung. Immer NUR Spinnfischen oder NUR Ansitzen oder NUR derselbe Zielfisch wäre mir schlichtweg zu langweilig.

Bin froh, dass ich in Junganglerjahren solide an alle möglichen Methoden herangeführt wurde.

Denn gewisse "Ansitzkenntnisse" helfen ungemein beim Spinnfischen bzw. beim wesentlich effektiveren Ausüben desselben.

Finds immer wieder verwunderlich, wie viele heutige (Jung-)Spinnfischer offenbar noch nie was von ner Lotrute etc. gehört haben und mitunter kräftig über "Plumpsangler" ablästern, obwohl sie vom kleinen 1x1 des Angelns offenbar null Ahnung zu haben scheinen. 

Und nicht mal nen Fisch ausnehmen können, aber handlanderische Nachhaltigkeitsopern von sich geben. Obwohl sie auch die Handlandung nicht beherrschen, aber Keschern offenbar uncool finden (oder schlicht zu faul sind, nen Kescher zu tragen). 

Auch scheint der stahlfreie Miniwobberlauf da oft wichtiger zu sein als potentiell verangelte Hechte etc. Für mich einfach nur Heuchelei - denen gehts IMO gar nicht ums eigentliche Angeln.

Die angeln dann vielleicht 100 % "stylish korrekt" - aber eventuell halt am Fisch vorbei oder diesen in den Orkus. Hauptsache, es gibt hoffentlich irgendwas zum Angeben.

Ebenfalls seltsam finde ich das Vorhaben, gleich auf 2-m-Welse loszuwollen, ohne jemals vorher n mittelgroßen Hecht oder Karpfen kontrolliert gedrillt zu haben.

Echt krass, wieviele Leute Werbung, gezielt zusammengeschnittene Videos etc. offenbar für die Realität halten und/oder irgendwelchen Kram völlig unreflektiert nachahmen. Ohne zu raffen, ob das jeweils situativ überhaupt passt. Reinste Papageienmentalität ohne Einschätzungsvermögen.

Der Gedanke "(regelmäßig) große Fische = harte Arbeit + viel Wissen und Erfahrung" scheint da oft nicht grade weit verbreitet zu sein.

Sieht man auch an vielen seltsamen Posts à la "ich war jetzt 1,2-mal angeln und fange nix - was mache ich falsch? Soll ich mir noch 20 weitere Köderfarben kaufen, damit das besser wird?"

Eigenartig, das. Tunnelblick par excellence - ohne Blick über den Tellerrand. Ich denke einfach: Der Horizont kann gar nicht groß genug sein. Je mehr man weiß, desto mehr lässt sich auch wirkungsvoll als Wissens-Werkzeug auf andere Angelarten übertragen.

Und das ganz allgemein, nicht nur aufs Spinnfischen bezogen.


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Und dann kommt der winter, und wenn man dann eine Idee hat, wo man suchen muß, ist eine ganz einfache Posenrute eine janz schicke Sache...wenn man am Tauwurm 30er Barsche an´s Band bekommt, während mit blech und gummi Flaute ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Exakt. Eine breiter gefächerte Ausrichtung wirkt dann etwas später auch einem eventuellen Raubfischschonzeitkoller stark entgegen.

Denn dann wirds einem nie langweilig, man schwenkt einfach zwischenzeitlich um - no reason for schlupflochsuching. Es gibt sozusagen immer was zu angeln und zu lernen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine, dass der Trend generell zu Angelarten geht, die wenig Aufwand machen, materiell und vom Zeitaspekt her.
Angeltechniken wie Feedern und Spinnfischen brauchen wenig Tackle, kaum Vorbereitungszeit, gehen schnell, jederzeit und lohnen auch wenn man nur 2 Stunden Freizeit am Stück hat.
Da Freizeit seltener wird, ist die Entwicklung doch nur logische Konsequenz.
Früher hatte ich auch eine chillige 36- Stunden Woche bei über 8000 DM Brutto im Monat und dementsprechend viel Freizeit.
Heute brauche ich 50 Stunden+ im Monat um annähernd 2900 Euro Brutto zu erzielen.
Jetzt fragst du, warum man spinnfischen geht.
Ich komme mittlerweile eher mal im Urlaub zum Angeln, als im Alltag zu Hause und bin sicher nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass der Trend generell zu Angelarten geht, die wenig Aufwand machen, materiell und vom Zeitaspekt her.
> Angeltechniken wie Feedern und Spinnfischen brauchen wenig Tackle, kaum Vorbereitungszeit, gehen schnell, jederzeit und lohnen auch wenn man nur 2 Stunden Freizeit am Stück hat.
> Da Freizeit seltener wird, ist die Entwicklung doch nur logische Konsequenz.
> Früher hatte ich auch eine chillige 36- Stunden Woche bei über 8000 DM Brutto im Monat und dementsprechend viel Freizeit.
> ...



 Was das Gehalt angeht tausche ich sofort.... sind ja nur 50h+ im Monat.... :vik:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was das Gehalt angeht tausche ich sofort.... sind ja nur 50h+ im Monat.... :vik:


Ja, für 'nen Hilfsarbeiter bei Daimler sicher kein Problem und auch bei 35 Stunden- Woche zu schaffen(alleine über Zuschläge) => für 'nen Abteilungsleiter(also umfassende Verantwortung) Qualitätsendkontrolle, in einem Industriebetrieb, im Raum Stuttgart, bei regulär 48 Wochenstunden, eher eine Lachnummer.
Mit dem Gehalt kannst höchstens noch 'nem  Arbeitslosen in der Uckermark ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern, welches ihm min. teilweise dann vergeht, wenn er das erste Mal hier Miete zahlen muss.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Die Probleme lassen sich doch lösen...

Wenig Freizeit? - kündigen und angeln gehen 
Wenig Kohle? - Job / Betrieb wechseln


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Die Probleme lassen sich doch lösen...
> 
> Wenig Freizeit? - kündigen und angeln gehen
> Wenig Kohle? - Job / Betrieb wechseln


Das wird mein Projekt 2015!:q


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Naja lassen wir das Gehaltszeug lieber weg.... Fakt ist aber die Welt wir schnelllebiger und die Freizeit leidet. Kenn ich selber.....ist aber nicht zu ändern, denn die Miete will halt auch bezahlt werden usw...

 Klar ist Spinnfischen eher als "Angelquickie" zu bezeichnen. Feedersessions arten teils auch in Arbeit aus...zumindest bei mir


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass der Trend generell zu Angelarten geht, die wenig Aufwand machen, materiell und vom Zeitaspekt her.
> Angeltechniken wie Feedern und Spinnfischen brauchen wenig Tackle,



Hähähä :q
Spinnrute und Tackele ins Auto und ab,ja aber beim Feedern  ?
Eher nicht.
Lässt sich zumindest bei mir NICHT mal eben auf die schnelle machen.


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ja, für 'nen Hilfsarbeiter bei Daimler sicher kein Problem.
> 
> Mit dem Gehalt kannst höchstens noch 'nem  Arbeitslosen in der Uckermark ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern, welches ihm min. teilweise dann vergeht, wenn er das erste Mal hier Miete zahlen muss.



OT kann ich mir nicht verkneifen.
Findest du dich nicht ein wenig überheblich. Und dein gehalt und wie viele stunden du arbeitest  interessiert mich nicht im geringsten. Hat im AB auch nichts zu suchen.


----------



## thanatos (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ist eigendlich ganz normal ,hab meine Prüfung bestanden und nun will ich Porsche fahren.Etwa so könnte man es auch sehen.Natürlich möchte ein Anfänger große Fische fangen und was sieht einfacher aus als Spinnfischen?Finde es nicht mal so verkehrt,dabei lernt man erstmal am problemlosesten richtig werfen und das ein gehakter Fisch erst mal gelandet werden muß bevor er in die Pfanne kommt.
 Eigendlich ist es doch egal mit was man seine Anglerlaufbahn anfängt,irgendwie kommt man doch noch zu den anderen Methoden,oder?


----------



## Matthias_R (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ja, Gehalt Freizeit, und früher war alles besser....
ne schnelle halbe Stunde am Wasser ist halt eher mit der Spinne zu bewältigen - außer, man möchte ukels stippen. 
Ist doch fein: angeln schnell nach Feierabend, und bei Erfolg nen Anruf am die Göttergattin, ob Fisch zum Abendbrot genehm ist. jagdtrieb befriedigt, und am WE kann man mit der Familie diverses machen. Entspannte Angelsession mit Grundrute und beigestelltem Grill als eine Option....


----------



## Rxlxhx (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



> Mit dem Gehalt kannst höchstens noch 'nem  Arbeitslosen in der Uckermark  ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern, welches ihm min. teilweise dann  vergeht, wenn er das erste Mal hier Miete zahlen muss.



Baden Würschtelberg. Wird dort irgendwas geimpft,gesprüht? Frag ja nur,denn meine dorthin "ausgewanderte" Verwandtschaft argumentiert mittlerweile auch so ähnlich,natürlich nur mit den €€€€€€-Zeichen vor den Klüsen.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Spinnfischen is außerdem auch ne recht saubere Sache. Keine Würmer, keine Maden, kein Futter, nur Blech und Gummi. 
Auch fast nur wenig schleimige Fische. Barsch oder Zander is halt nich mit ner Brasse zu vergleichen


----------



## thanatos (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

 @ Trollwut
 die Einstellung hätte ich nicht von Dir erwartet.
 Festivals,super verückte Hüte und fette Frauen fi.... 
 `N schönen ,schleimigen 2 Kg Blei mit nem Winkelpicker
 und 16er Schnur aus der Strömung zu drillen hat doch unbestreitbar seinen Reiz.:m
 Stimmt aber, Spinnfischen macht den wenigsten Aufwand,man kann mal schnell für´n halbes Stündchen sein Glück probieren.









 a


----------



## Carsten83 (13. Oktober 2014)

Warum Spinnfischen? Vor allem weil es mit wenig Material am Wasser verbunden ist und daher schnell geht. Da kann es auch mal lohnen wenn man nur ne Stunde zeit hat. Stand mal am Wasser als zwei Petri-Jünger mit'm Bollerwagen ankamen und noch ne zweite Fuhre im Auto hatten. Das hat fast ne Stunde gedauert bis die aufgebaut hatten... 

Dazu kommt der Faktor Bewegung. Ich gehe raus um mich vom büroalltag abzulenken und abzuschalten. Da will ich mich bewegen und nicht nur Bürostuhl gegen Campingstuhl tauschen


----------



## Trollwut (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ja, den Reiz hat das definitiv, aber ich bin auch jemand, dem die ums verrecken nicht in den Kescher kommen. Die werden ohne auch nur eine Berührung im Wasser abgehakt.

Ich ertapp mich auch minentan selbst dabei wie ich sehr oft spinnen bin. Allerdings hat man damit bei weitem nicht den Erfolg wie beim ansitzen, zumindest bei mir ist das der Fall. Ich find mit der Spinne nen Hotspot, hab da Bisse und fang evtl den ein oder anderen Fisch und sitz dann n paar tage später dort an und hab viel mehr erfolg


----------



## thanatos (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

:m geb ich dir voll recht,bevorzuge auch das Ansitzangeln,
         wenn ich mir die Zeit nehme.Hab es nur gut 200 m
 zum See und ne halbe Stunde macht man da doch öfter mal 
 mit der Spinne los.


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Ganz einfach: 

                                     "TOCK"


Deswegen!#6


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Weil die Montage Hauptschnur, No Knot, Vorfach, Kunstköder jeder Trottel hinkriegt.
Genau so ist es sehr einfach, einen Gummishad oder Crankbait ein zu leiern und damit sind dann sogar einige Fänge möglich. 
Häufig kommen dann hier im Board die Threads von "verzweifelten" Anfängern, so in der Art: "War jetzt schon zwei mal am Wasser und habe immer noch keinen Hecht/Barsch/Zander!"
Weil die Trottel eben irgendwelche Tube Filmchen für reales, alltägliches, Angeln halten und meinen dies eins zu eins, auf ihr eigenes Tun übertragen zu können!

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Weil die Montage Hauptschnur, No Knot, Vorfach, Kunstköder jeder Trottel hinkriegt.


Ha ha, es gibt genug trott... äh themen die sich genau damit beschäftigen. Fängt schon mit dem aufspulen der schnur an.


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Oder welche Rute benötige ich wofür...
Klar Raubfischangeln ist "einfach" man saut sich nicht die Hände voll wenn man mit Würmen hantiert da diese auch nicht noch extra besorgt werden müssen vor dem Angeln. Spinnköder sind immer einsatzbereit.
Auswerfen, einholen, auswerfen, einholen...voll easy...
Und wenn einem langweilig ist werden paar Spinnstops eingelegt oder der Köder etwas getwitcht hauptsache nicht Langweilig.
Und das man mit der Spinnangelei natürlich auch sehr schnell Erfolgreich sein kann ist uns ja bewusst und wenn dann auch noch ein 80-90 plus Fisch am Haken hängt ist der einstieg ja gleich perfekt.
Denn einen 80-90 cm Karpfen zu erwischen ist A zeitaufwendiger B 
kostenintensiver und C (für mich) viel zu Langweilig wenn man zig Tage und mehr in seinem kleinen Zelt hockt und hofft das der Bissanzeiger einen Anschreit. Jetzt hasst mich aber bitte nicht alle auf einmal


----------



## Darket (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Warum immer gleich auf Raubfisch/ Spinnfischen?*

Habe mir jetzt tatsächlich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und kann glaube ich mal was aus einer doch argen Anfängerposition heraus zum besten geben. Jedenfalls war ich dieses Wochenende zum ersten mal in meinem Leben am Süßwasser angeln. Ich bin zwar ganz klassisch auch bereits als Kind durch meinen Vater zum Angeln gekommen, aber wir haben das ausschließlich im Urlaub am Mittelmeer getan. Für ihn gehört Angeln zusammen mit Urlaub und Meer und so bin ich zweieinhalb Jahrzehnte lang gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass man in Deutschland überhaupt irgendwas fangen könnte, geschweige denn hier in Berlin. Irgendwie kam es dann dieses Jahr im doch etwas reiferen Alter von 30 Jahren über mich und ich habe mich mit der Materie mal auseinandergesetzt und mich zum Kurs angemeldet. Mein Eindruck war, dass das auch vielen anderen in dem Lehrgang so ging. Eine Hälfte bestand aus Leuten, die im Ausland oder auch hier (schwarz) schon einiges an Erfahrung gesammelt hatten (bzw. Jugendlichen, die ihr halbes Leben schon angeln und gerade 14 geworden sind), die andere Hälfte waren Leute wie ich: Wenig bis gar keine praktische Erfahrung, aber mit so einigem an theoretischen Wissen, dass sie sich vorher durch Literatur und Internetrecherche angeeignet hatten. Ich gehe definitiv auch eher auf Raubfisch, was aber daran liegt, dass meine persönlichen bisherigen anglerischen Highlights zwei Wolfsbarsche beim Schleppen eines kleinen Minnows in der Türkei vor ein paar Jahren waren. Das hat mich irgendwie geprägt. Da geht es gar nicht so sehr um irgendwelche Werbekisten aus dem Internet. Und wenn mir die einschlägigen Koryphäen im Internet zehn mal erklären, dass der Pointer von Lucky Craft (oder welches Hochpreismodell auch immer) "in keiner Köderkiste fehlen darf" (ein sehr häufiger Satz auf youtube), denke ich zwar kurz mal drüber nach mir entsprechendes anzuschaffen und erinnere mich dann doch wieder an den 6€-Wobbler, der mir meine ersten größeren Erfolge beschert hat. Ein Kollege aus dem Lehrgang mit dem ich im Angelshop war, als er sich eine Basisausstattung besorgt hat, hat es angesichts der völlig unübersichtlichen Köderauswahl auf den schönen Punkt gebracht: "Ich gucke in was ich - wäre ich ein Fisch -  gerne reinbeißen würde." Klingt lustig, banal und sicherlich auch etwas naiv, aber hilft dem Anfänger erstmal ungemein sich nicht völlig zu verlieren. Irgendwas braucht man ja zur Orientierung. 

Und mir ist sehr bewusst, dass ich anfangs keine Fische fangen werde. Highlight meines ersten Süßwasserangeltages war ein Testwurf mit der Rute des Mitanglers, bei dem ich für einige Sekunden einen Fisch (und so unbeleckt bin ich dann nicht, dass ich nicht erkenne was ein Fisch am Haken und was ein kurzer Hänger ist) dran hatte, den ich im sehr kurzen Drill verloren habe, weil ich beim Justieren der Bremse, den Kontakt verloren habe. Und ja, ich habe zwei Gummifische in den nächsten Baum geknallt (sehr zur Erheiterung einiger älterer Bootsangler beim Hegefischen auf dem See), aber klar, ich Anfänger kannte mein Gerät noch nicht gut und hab mich überschätzt. Wird mir noch x-mal passieren nehme ich an, aber ich war definitiv nicht frustriert von meiner Erfolglosigkeit. Allenfalls der Umstand, dass ich zu doof war den Fisch am Haken ordentlich zu drillen und unnötiger Weise die Bremse justieren zu wollen, hat mich etwas gewurmt. 
Ich würde allerdings nie auf die Idee kommen, dass das Friedfischangeln weniger anspruchsvoll oder sowas sei. Dafür habe ich als 10jähriger in der Türkei zu viele Kleinfische mit feuchtem Brot auf Sicht oder später auch mit Pose gefangen bzw. oft genug auch nicht gefangen. Und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich auf absehbare Zeit an irgend einem Brandenburger See mit meiner Freundin sitzen und auf Friedfisch gehen werde. Allein, weil sie dem Angeln an sich nicht so abgeneigt ist und das das einzige ist, was wir machen können, ohne dass sie den Schein hat. Denn da stimme ich zu: Die administrative Hürde ist einfach dermaßen hoch, dass wohl kaum jemand auf die Idee kommt das Angeln einfach mal auszuprobieren und dafür zwei Wochenenden mit einem mal mehr mal weniger trockenen (meiner war glücklicher Weise weniger trocken) Theoriekurs zu verbringen und dafür insgesamt auch rund 90€ zu bezahlen. Insbesondere die Tatsache, dass es eben nicht reicht, wenn jemand mit Schein mit jemandem ohne (maximal halt eine Person) angeln geht, ist da doch arg hinderlich. 

Ich halte allerdings nichts davon zu sagen, man solle doch erstmal dies oder jenes beherrschen, bevor man jenes andere tut. Es mag in der Sache erfolgversprechender sein, aber - und diese Freiheit hätte ich gern generell, unabhängig vom Angeln - ich höre mir zwar jeden Tip oder Hinweis gern an, nehme das auch durchaus ernst, behalte mir allerdings vor dessen ungeachtet auf die Fresse zu fallen |supergri


----------

